# 1988 CABBY.....work in progress....PIC HEAVY



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

*1988 CABBY.....work in progress....PIC HEAVY...fuel pump questions/opinions*

the day i got it.... 








then started the work...... 

















































FOUND THE OLD PICS.... 














































































































































































































































...ok, ive had this car a while, worked on it off and on, and now im getting it finished up to drive.....almost there...


----------



## tgibson (Sep 28, 2010)

Dude i'm alll for some poke but those wheels fit terrible... And any future plans for paint?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

it is painted.....lol....as for "the poke"......i hade them made that size, i like it...


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

If it had a lot less front poke and lower then it'll be a lot better.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

OMG....i had these wheels made at Diamond this way on purpose.....there is something about making my car look like "EVERYONE ELSES" just sounds gay to me....its a fun car...and im mixing styles and staying far from the beaten path if you will.... 

as for going lower....soon....got to sort out oil pan issues, and ride travel things im working on....i roll on hacked springs, always have...so im working on something to allow me to do that and still have travel, and the height i want...


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

I like the way it looked with the snowflakes. What size tires on them? And how low, also spacers? 
I want to do that with mine. 
Nice paint! :thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

what size on which ones?, the new ones are 13x8 wheels....with 175/50/15's...i dunno how much lower yet...depends on what i can do with the oil pan...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

no spacers.....center offset...


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

What's the offset and width? Same all around? Tire size? 

You have a pretty unique cabby but not my style, however, I like :thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks dood, i get **** on all over the "interwebs" for it....lol....yeah its center offset all around....


----------



## 90Kabby (Feb 2, 2005)

way to be wierd:thumbup: looks dope!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

why thank you.....most people dont "get" this car.....ive stolen ideas from about 60 diff. cars, plus i just do **** i like.....its fun, random....and itll catch eyes....so **** it!....im happy with where its going....and the beauty is, if i decide to change ****....i can...crazy theory i know, but i love driving an ongoing project...its fun, and i huge hobby of mine...


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

Your sh*t is bad*ss man. 

Screw the haters. 

Only thing missing is a roofrack. Buy a Votex and rattlebomb it just to make people mad. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DarthVW (Nov 24, 2010)

did you leave your car on a ghetto neighborhood and then you found it 
painted like that??


----------



## cabiordezenuts (Sep 2, 2010)

:facepalm: 

this car is so full of wtf


----------



## 87Cabriolet (May 9, 2009)

Personally, even though its not my style (I like factory original cars/Cabriolets, and am actually restoring mine...) I can tell you put in a lot of work/time/and money into it. And it is definitely unique and there is nothing else like it on the road.


----------



## DarthVW (Nov 24, 2010)

different not necessarily means good.


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

i like the mint green panels, love that color.


----------



## cornflakes (Aug 8, 2010)

mileycyrus said:


>


 This is dope


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

^ I think he stole that idea from me  :laugh:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

DarthVW said:


> did you leave your car on a ghetto neighborhood and then you found it
> painted like that??


 EXACTLY WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR....thank you


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

87Cabriolet said:


> Personally, even though its not my style (I like factory original cars/Cabriolets, and am actually restoring mine...) I can tell you put in a lot of work/time/and money into it. And it is definitely unique and there is nothing else like it on the road.


 and thank you....thats all im tying to get out of this car....."SOMETHING DIFFERENT"....good or bad, thats all a matter of opinion....hate it or not....you all would still look if you saw me on the road.... 

i live for the absurd......


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Ocerg2200 said:


> ^ I think he stole that idea from me  :laugh:


 lol...maybe...ive seen it done a few times, and i love how it looked...thats why i did all my mirrors.... 

BUT... 

i taped them off, cut the tape by hand so it was more natural looking,,,....not that digital cut vinyl ****...thats too clean....the old school broke racing boys did all this sort of **** by hand...thats the look i want...


----------



## dublenz (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm glad you are keeping the car on the road, but I will be honest and tell you it made me cringe. I like the look of the wheels, but like prior posts I think a lil too much poke in the front. 8s always look great in the back, but not in the front as well. 

Cheers to you making it your own - and you have to understand that MOST of us that are die-hard Cabriolet fans want to keep them as classic as possible, because they are becoming rarer to find in good condition. 

I once got my proverbial vortex ass handed to me because I sacrificed a cabriolet (non running) to make my car what it is today - that include the entire interior, fenders, bits and pieces that were broke in mine. The clipper kit was sold to a good home, as were the wheels and suspension. I now have that engine, an Audi 2a block in my cabby (rebuilt), along with a techtonics exhaust, dual manny, upper stress bar, short shifter etc. I'm just sayin', you can't please them all!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

this is true......for the record, i still have my clipper kit and front bumper if anyone i interested....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

as i also do respect the guys on here keeping **** stock and all that jazz....just because mine looks diff., doesnt mean what i have done is irreversible, everything folks dont like is the wheel choice and paint....all the other **** ive done and am doing is a mechanical improvement.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

bump.....for my clipper kit..


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

http://reflectionsandshadows.com/single-pump-conversion/index.html 

ok....this is my biggest issue.......FUEL PUMPS....im thinking of swapping mine like in the above link....but i keep seeing it wont work with a CIS setup......anyone know why??


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

doing some cleaning as well.....it rains too much...


----------



## Romeo Chi (Jun 23, 2005)

How is that sound deadening material working out for you? I would imagine you have not done full testing without seats in and such, but if you have any first impressions. I was thinking about getting some for my doors and interior, while I have the whole thing apart. 
:thumbup: I like where this project is heading


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

While everyone else is saying that they don't like the fitment of the wheels, I actually do quite a bit - the only thing I think might make me like them more is if they had some camber all around. 

That minty colored paint is sick. Cool car man. :thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks guys...as for the sound stuff......it was on when i got the car....so i have nothing to compare it to...


----------



## Loccusstgti (May 12, 2009)

I did the sound deadening to my floor as well and I think it helps a lot.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> http://reflectionsandshadows.com/single-pump-conversion/index.html
> 
> ok....this is my biggest issue.......FUEL PUMPS....im thinking of swapping mine like in the above link....but i keep seeing it wont work with a CIS setup......anyone know why??


 
anyone??


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

also, and yes i have been all over looking for this...what fuel pressure is required to run the cis setup properly?....i cant ind a number....psi required from the pump....i ordered the Airtex E3240 and i, like i said want to replace the 2 pumps with this one....but....i now am not sure its strong enough...as i cand find out why this swap isnt good for CIS......the intank setup pictured in that how to looks the same as mine....so i cant see why it wouldnt work other that fuel pressure....and if that isnt the issue, its just a matte of fitment and making sure the feed and return lines are good....there is already a filter under the hood so that solves that fix....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.auto-solve.com/mech_inj.htm 

found this...lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

correct me if im wrong.....the stock pump is capable of 120psi....but runs at about 75psi....and the Airtex E3240 pushes 95 psi.....so in theory...this should work...


----------



## Romeo Chi (Jun 23, 2005)

I would imagine it would not work because the way CIS delivers fuel. Digifant is a digital fuel control system as apposed to CIS mechanical fuel control. You change the rate of fuel delivery over the stock rate and you will have to find some other way to manage it. 

Someone else with much more experience than me could possibly chime in with the PSI it requires and maybe you could get something to work with one pump.


----------



## Romeo Chi (Jun 23, 2005)

Found this on the Golf Jetta forum saying that its between 68-78 psi 

PUMP PSI


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thats good.....if so...than this pump should work....i really cant see why one pump is unreasonable.....i had even considered keeping the accumulator....that way i might not loose pressure due to starving in the tank in cornering....i dont know...this seems like a no brainer but it seems the more i read the crazier it seems to do.....the old cis setups had one inline pump and a type of pick-up in the tank....so i fugue i can make this work....as long as the pump is strong enough, which from what i can tell is fine with this one...i just like i said, as long as the lines are run right where the old inline job was...it should by all rights work fine, and may even be more efficient.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

outside of all this.....my tank is disgusting.....im going to drop it and gravel clean the inside while im messing with all this fuel pump crap.....i think starting fresh and clean will be a very good idea...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

CIS from what ive read is a manual fuel injection system that is mildly adjustable.....givin this info, and the fact that the pump simply delivers the fuel....at a certain psi....the pump swap should be a non issue....as long as the replacement pump is able to provide the right amount of pressure, it shouldnt matter if there is 1 or 15 pumps....with this said that pump i ordered should be fine considering the psi specs i researched..cis needs 68-78psi....and the pump makes 95psi...then i can richen or lean out the mixture accordingly once its in and running....this to me is more a matter of basic logic versus theories.....and logically this will work.....why they made this car with two pumps baffles me....i get the starving issues....but most every other car made has one....and they all dont starve.....it seems it would have been more efficient and cheaper to have made this or any car with one pump...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ok....the Airtex E3240 runs at a range of 65psi min. to 95psi max.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

This conversation would be so much cooler if i werent talking to myself.....


----------



## Romeo Chi (Jun 23, 2005)

mileycyrus said:


> This conversation would be so much cooler if i werent talking to myself.....


 Uh.... get the pump and put it in, tweak it. Let us know how it goes. Lay off the caffeine.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

lol... 

i actually drove it tonight......new oil in...cleaned the plugs....jumped it....and it ran, it was a bit rough at 1st but after it warmed up...i went all over the neighborhood and it was fine....crazy...so i guess that rotted fuel line was the biggest part of the problem.....it did however overheat...dunno why yet...but ill tinker with that later...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

still starting and running, almost right at 1st key turn.....jumping it btw, as i havent bought a battery yet.....anyway...its still overheating/purging coolant from the res./fill jug while it sits idling in the driveway.....and the fan doesnt come on...but i think i got out all the air, as i did flush the cooling system a few months back long before i ran the motor......so after reading all sorts of threads on here...I have removed the top hose and filled both the block and the radiator but it seems i still have some tinkering to do with the cooling system and such.....oh another question...it seems the whoe time ive had the car, when driving the temp gauge on the dash bobs all over, going up on acceleration, is that something common?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

UPDATE..... 

ok...no longer overheating.......when i flushed the coolant system i forgot to put the fan/temp sensor plug bag on the radiator...duh..... 

anyhow, I drove it all over the neighborhood again, put gas in it, and got on it a bit with no problems...however, the main fuel pump is in fact whining, and......without a battery i would come back to the house every round or so to look at everything....meanwhile the car ran and idled the whole time, actually the motor gradually sounded smoother...idles really nicely.....but the last attempt for another run around the block......it shuttered.....than stalled.......remember the no battery part....just pushed it home alone.....thank god these are light cars.....SO....BACK TO THE ORIGINAL ISSUE......fuel pumps...dying...YES....new pump should be here tomorrow....then the real project is on......


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

CIS should be 85-90psi.......how much for the Clipper stuff ?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Beetle.freak said:


> CIS should be 85-90psi.......how much for the Clipper stuff ?


 
the pump i got makes that.....hopefully it works... 

as for the clipper kit....im not looking for much.....make me an offer...they need paint...


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

Depends on your location, im in Wv and very close to western Md.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Im in Florida.....Tampa area...


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats not to bad then.....what all do you have to the clipper kit ?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

the whole thing.....front and rear bumper skins....flares, and side skirts..


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

im using the rear steel bumper support....but i have the front that can go with it....but shipping that would be retarded...lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Started it up this morning to back it up more into the driveway....started right up.....no pump whine...and it idled smooth....


----------



## JennyintheCabby (May 14, 2011)

LOVE it! 
The random side with paint is awesome, did you make the VW logo with ears like deadmau5?  
:thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

that was actually an accident.....i was just doing it with no idea how i wanted it to look....so...it is supposed to be a VW logo with crossbones.....but...after outlining, and repeated layers....it got a bit blobbed up....lol


----------



## JennyintheCabby (May 14, 2011)

lol oh well it looks good, and I love the rabbit stencil . came out perfect.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks man...


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

looks awesome!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thank you guys....thats nice to hear.....ive seen a huge amount of negative feedback....this is a bit refreshing....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

http://apps.bosch.com.au/motorsport/downloads/fuelpumps.pdf 

ok...just found this....the stock inline pump for my car makes 5 bar....72.5psi.....now...with that said...there is no rational explanation as to why this wont work....the pump i ordered makes 85-95psi.... 

CAN ANYONE GIVE ME A REASON WHY THIS SHOULD'NT WORK? 

based on the basic mechanical functions of a fuel delivery system....this will work fine...as long as the pump can be installed properly to ensure maximum pickup of the said fuel, it can and will push it to the motor with adequate pressure for CIS.... 

makes sense to me...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

started it again tonight......no fuel pump whine.....hmmmmm


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

My 88' gave me fits last summer......started up and ran great for about 10-15 minutes then buck, shutter and shut off, wait about 5-10 min and she'd start back up and run for a lil while ...swapped in-tank pump and hasnt done it since (knock on wood) !!! As for your pump idea, the pressure may be fine but what about volume ?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ok...there is a part of the distribution block, on the back side....an electrical unit...two fuel lines run to it, and an wire plug in....it whines kind of....so while the car was idling i unplugged it...and the car idled very rough, but didnt stall...since, now it whines...car idles fine...but it stops periodically and the car idles low and rough....it appears to be dying...but i have no clue what it is!! HELP


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

started it again.....and that "thingy"....back to whining consistently again....the issue most worry some is that it does seem to idle smooth....but after when i rev it to drive, even just a bit going into gear... then let it drop back to idle....it drops lower...the lights dim...then it smooths back out again...but my drop in RPMs is what worries me.....what controls the consistency and stabilization of the idle..??


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Beetle.freak said:


> My 88' gave me fits last summer......started up and ran great for about 10-15 minutes then buck, shutter and shut off, wait about 5-10 min and she'd start back up and run for a lil while ...swapped in-tank pump and hasnt done it since (knock on wood) !!! As for your pump idea, the pressure may be fine but what about volume ?


 i just checked the volume.....the one i ordered is rated at 40 gallons per hour.....which is 151 lph.. 

so i think im good....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

and all i can find about the stock one....is that its capable of 4-5 LPM.....which is like 240-300 LPH...so crap..... 

i cant find accurate ratings for either of these pumps......


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

my deduction..... 

REASON this doesnt work.....isnt simply the psi needed, but also the volume....so it seems this airtex pump pushes hard enough, it just doesnt push enough fuel to do the job....so its smaller?..smaller inlet/oulets?.... 

But....considering the CIS system runs primarily on pressure, considering that almost 99% of the fuel slammed into the distribution block goes back into the tank via the return line....maybe it could work and the amount of return fuel will be less..... 

the real question is just that....which does it need more....pressure or volume..? 

and....doesnt the pressure vs. volume become null and void when you consider that no matter how hard you push the fuel only so much can fit through the line?....so does the fuel line size increase the psi, or decrease the volume?......


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

Love those wheels


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

deleted A/C... 


















badges on.. 









WHAT IS THIS???...it buzzes when running... 









closer look.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ok.. 
-deleted the A/C compressor....worked great, and i got the belt almost dead on straight... 
-fixed my dome light, works with both doors...yay 
-also replaced my Volts gauge, now they all work and light up... 

getting there....little by little...


----------



## Romeo Chi (Jun 23, 2005)

WHAT IS THIS???...it buzzes when running... 









Frequency Valve - supposed to go BUZZ


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

AWESOME.....ty...like i said before...i unplugged it....you know to see what happened, it got rough...so i plugged it back....next time i started it....it buzzed, then stopped....repeated.....lol.. 

but now since its back to being consistent.....so thats good...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Pump came in.....2 things concern me...one.....NO PLUG CAME WITH IT....and....the description says..."Type	ROLLERVANE Volts	12 GPH Wide Open	40 PSI Shut Off	65-95 Ground	NEG Location	IN-TANK"

what the hell does that mean?


----------



## Romeo Chi (Jun 23, 2005)

mileycyrus said:


> Pump came in.....2 things concern me...one.....NO PLUG CAME WITH IT....and....the description says..."Type	ROLLERVANE Volts	12 GPH Wide Open	40 PSI Shut Off	65-95 Ground	NEG Location	IN-TANK"
> 
> what the hell does that mean?


 1) They wouldn't put an electrical plug on it, because they don't know what YOU are connecting it to. So it would be a waste of money to put a random connector on it. 

2) Roller Vane is the type of pump, this model flows 12 gallons per hour, wide open (full blast) with a 40 psi shut off or 65-95. Too vague to tell.

3) Google is your friend, you could figure this out I'm sure.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Romeo Chi said:


> 1) They wouldn't put an electrical plug on it, because they don't know what YOU are connecting it to. So it would be a waste of money to put a random connector on it.
> 
> 2) Roller Vane is the type of pump, this model flows 12 gallons per hour, wide open (full blast) with a 40 psi shut off or 65-95. Too vague to tell.
> 
> 3) Google is your friend, you could figure this out I'm sure.


no, the male end plugging to the pump,(pigtail)....you know with the 2 wires loose for connection to the car......and the vague stuff is what worries me...i get the numbers....but this goes against all the research ive done on this unit.....

i think i just need to get another one....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Im thinking Walbro 255lph high pressure pump......these are cheap and a good quality ump that can push what this car needs....


----------



## MK2_GTI (Dec 12, 2003)

Actually no they arnt Ive already tried to use a wahlbro 255 with CIS.. If you were going digi or MS then yes i would go with a 83 rabbit GTI pump they are inline and work with cis.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thats 2 times ive heard that about the rabbit pump......im sold, do you think i still need the feeder in-tank deal?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

also, is it Bosch?, anyone know the brand and part # to research and find this pump...?


----------



## MK2_GTI (Dec 12, 2003)

Ya you will still need the low pressure in tank (transfer pump) unless you got a rabbit fuel tank and swapped that in there.

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Rabbit/Fuel/97/1
You will need a banjo fitting for the output side but there already should be one there.

You could actually replace that banjo fitting with a npt barbed fitting if you needed to.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks guys...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

just got home from the weekend in Atl., back to work on this.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

I GAVE IN......ordered the factory replacement bosch main pump...the one in there lasted over 20 years...so why change it if it works....ill update when i get more work done, and it stops raining....lol


----------



## Romeo Chi (Jun 23, 2005)

WUSS! Think you made the right decision with going OEM pump.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

lol....i know, im just big on improving the functioning of the car.....but...this seems the best route.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

havnt put in it yet, as its been raining almost non-stop for over a week.....so...post updated soon..


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

FUEL PUMP WORK TODAY!!!!.....ill post pics and such later!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

figured id get this cleaned up and painted as well.....tired of looking at it being rusted....


----------



## 2slowcabby (Sep 11, 2011)

Fun looking cabby.! I just bought a 85 and I was going to run 15x8.25 's but this makes me want to do something skinnier. Haha


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks man......


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

mileycyrus said:


> anyone??


Fuel pressure. The CIS pumps deliver about 75psi, IIRC, and get up to 120psi. The digi pump is capable of about 40psi. Use a lower-pressure pump on CIS and you might get it running but when you stomp on it... pump doesn't deliver the required fuel flow.

For scale, CIS pumps will deliver enough fuel to run a vr6 with boost.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

OK.....replaced the factory pump.....after a few key turns...got it running...some revving and allowing it to warm up and ooooh it sounded smooth.....so i drive it around the neighborhood a bit, come back to the house, and i go out again to get a few bucks in gas.....but i hear that duck-like whine again from the pump area......decide not to, and drive back....and low an behold...it shutters...again.....i ease it to a light, make my turn and get about 5 houses...shuttering and finally it stalls...THE EXACT SAME THING AS BEFORE!.....wait about 2 minutes, and start it back up.....drive it a few blacks to my road...shutters again and i just coast it into the driveway....

after a short hands-on inspection......of the noise....its the fuel accumulator making all the noise, judging by the vibration, which was consistent with noise....and the pump wasnt vibrating much at all........the pump isnt hot...but that is...WTF......could crud in the lines and tank be causing this issue????

someone please help me out this car is driving me nuts!!!


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

A plugged filter can cause the issues, the accumulator, and filter are suspect. If your tank is full of crud then there are a few possibilities....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

would the accumulator heat up?....and whine??.....as for the filter thats under the hood...nice and quiet....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

is there a diagram of the CIS fuel accumulator somewhere?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

im reading more posts...and it seems this accumulator and the lines going in and out are problem areas......im going to have to pull it all out again i think.....take it all apart...and inspect and clean everything....is the accumulator something that would need replacing....or can it be cleaned?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i dont suppose anyone has an idea to keep my oil pan from scraping the ground........lol...i scraped it tonight running around the neighborhood


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

Install a lift kit.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

lol...


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

Options are limited. OEM low profile pans don't exist for the 8v as there isn't a shallower oil pump. There was a kit from Schrick intended for the 1.6 but it should fit the 1.8. Other than that you're either looking at a dry sump system, a skid plate to move grounding stresses to the a-arms, or a smashed oi l pan every so often. Welcome to the world of slammed VWs.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

why thank you....i think ill go with the skid plate option.....i need to make that..ugh


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

well i bought a new fuel filter, and this week i hope to pull the tank, pumps, accumulator ect.....and clean everything....i think my in-tank pump is still in good shape, and its easy to change so ill grab a new one in the next week or so....wish me luck i hope to solve my fuel issues once and for all...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

made a batt. tiedown...









painted shroud.









empty for now, i need rear seats...









got lower grilles from the JY.









and rock guards...debating flares still....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

anyone got a set of euro small bumpers to sell, or trade for a clipper kit?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

good news/bad news.....


its not the accumulator making noise.....it is the pump....and i found a small leak on the out-side....guess i didnt get it tight enough....

so...gonna pull it out again....re-install and see what happens...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ok.....so...pulled the in-tank pump out again....filter had fallen off....put it back on....put it back together...same thing....main pump whining like crazy, than stalls....

so i pulled off that pump, and replaced it with a hose and said filter on the end...

same result....whining, stalls...


what is the fuel reservoirs actual purpose, and if its not leaking do i need to worry about it?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

put the feeder pump back in.....and ran a hose into a pitcher....and with key turns i almost filled it up with 3.....so i know its working...but it also blew out some nasty soot from the tank......so the end is still gonna have to be tank drop......CRAP!...

i guess trying to jump steps is just a waist of time......well i already knew that....


reasoning....after sitting a bit, the car starts idles and runs great......until its been on a few minutes, then the main pump starts whining, and we get where im at now...

keep in mind...new main pump, new filter, transfer pump works....

could this really be just all the years of crud built up in the system?..
creating pressure and blockage??


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

just ordered an in tank pump also just in case.....I HATE THIS.....the friggan car runs great, the CIS system is fine...but the delivery system is for crap.....2 pumps, fuel reservoir, accumulator and 4000 lines in and out of everything......ugh


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

put a new top on today.....just before it started raining....


----------



## Some_Day (Jul 19, 2011)

What a coincidence, the same top my cabby sports on heavy rains! haha  Oh and nice, original, cabby! I really like the graffiti on the right side :thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

over hauling the fuel system today....wish me luck!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

doing all this makes me not want to put it back in....ugh...what a job.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

tank is almost dry, just replaced my in tank pump with a new one.....gonna run my new inline pump to make sure its ok....then re-assemble......

fingers crossed....i hope this all works this time.....

SO MUCH CRAP CAME OUT....jeez, i emptied the tank, it was full of sediment, shook it, washed it out, and rinsed finally getting all the gunk out.......23 years really did a number on this fuel system...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

not perfect, but clean of loose crap.


















in-line main pump seemed to run fine when i tested it...so i hope i fixed the problem...









this was still attached to the top side of the tank...thought it was cool...


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

mileycyrus said:


>


I know that isn't ice tea in that pitcher next to the gas can; but I really want some now. Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i know right.....im drinking sweet tea right now....lol....how crazy is the fuel that was in there....and i had just put 5bucks in a few weeks ago....SO SO...much crap....i hope to have a clean good running car when this is all back together....


----------



## CISinjected (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice work! I might have thought about replacing some of those components but all cleaned up you'll still get a lot of use out of it all. Money don't grow on trees after all....


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

Using a wash of sand and water to polish out the inside of the take works pretty good, also using CLR Full strength....

Should remove all the rust, then spraying POR15 or a rust convertor....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

GREAT TIP.....thank you , its still out so i may do that!!!!!


----------



## 2slowcabby (Sep 11, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> well i bought a new fuel filter, and this week i hope to pull the tank, pumps, accumulator ect.....and clean everything....i think my in-tank pump is still in good shape, and its easy to change so ill grab a new one in the next week or so....wish me luck i hope to solve my fuel issues once and for all...


 I know its a little late but this sounds similar to my situation on my 1985 cabby. I changed out both pumps and o2 sensor and cleaned all the intake sensors and ever since its run great EXCEPT when I run lower than mid grade fuel. Then it tends to cut out after running for long periods of time. I hope my endeavors can help others.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

well i got it all back together today....not fun, but no leaks, good....but it wont start...i put in 2 gallons at 1st, and thought it may not be enough, so i added 2 more.....still no start...it seems to try...turning over, and running for a few moments then it dies...then the same, over and over.....im at a total loss, now the batt. is getting drained.. 

ugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

i gonna try again in the morning, with the help of a jump...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

both pumps are running, but the inline one gets hot while im trying to start it....any thoughts....?


----------



## 2slowcabby (Sep 11, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> both pumps are running, but the inline one gets hot while im trying to start it....any thoughts....?


 No idea but it almost seems as though you should bag the cis system and go regular fuel injection. A friend told me he did it on his mk1 jetta and it wasn't too hard..... Just a thought


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

mileycyrus said:


> both pumps are running, but the inline one gets hot while im trying to start it....any thoughts....?


 Is there a loud whine from the rear...? 

The pumps shouldn't get too toasty as that would mean to me they are overworking. 
A bad accumulator/in-tank or clogged filter can over work a main pump, as it is cooled internally by the fuel that it is pumping.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

no whining either.........everything sounds as it should....pumps both prime...and it seems like it wants to run....the CIS system always worked ok....it was the pumps and such that went out...due to crap in the system i think.....anyhow...its all new and clean now......just woke up....im gonna fiddle with it in a minute...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

another tidbit.....after i let it sit for a few...it runs a few sec. longer.....but if i try too many times, the starter quits turning......then i wait then it turns over again...... 

HOW IS IT GETTING SOME GAS>??....and not enough to keep it going??? 

and anyone know how many times, or how long it takes to get all the fuel flowing, and air out after dropping the tank and starting dry?? 


the nasty duck whine is gone.....it all sounds normal....im stumped....before i did this it would actually run, with all that nasty fuel in it....now i cant even get it to run at all for more than 5 seconds....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ITS ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I finally figured it out....it was the CIS control plunger., i took it out, cleaned it..as it did feel gummy and slow on the way out.....a few key turns and VIOLA!!!!!!!!!!!....shes running again!!! 

i already adjusted the idle....idles nice now...and is very responsive to throttle!! 


now to bleed the brakes.... 

oh another question...someone may know the answer to... 

Why is it that even though it runs great, idles smooth.....after i rev it....either in the driveway or at a light it dips, the rpms always drop quite low after its revved....dimming the lights at night and almost to the point of stalling?? 

anyone have this issue...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

also...now, the more i run around in it....the less it seems to dip in RPMs.....hmm,,....she needs to be driven.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

Loving the white wheels :thumbup: _(I'm biased since I have white diamond steelies  )_ 

And I love the relocated blinkers, any chance for some close up pics of them mounted? I might put mine there since I've shaved the holes in the front bumper...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ill take some pics of that in the morning......craft wire baby!!!


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

The poke is kinda growing on me. Cant dig the no bumpers though....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

lol...i do want smalls at some point....duckbill as well....$$$....lil at a time...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

still running good, although my pass. side front wheel is making a nasty whirring rubbing-ish noise...not like a bearing....more like its out of balance or something....i dunno, ill figure it out..


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

easy breezy....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i did them with only pieces of wire, so its not murder if i need to replace a bulb....they are light so they dont move.....it acts like a wire spring on headlight bulb...the wie i used is 1.99$ for pack of 20 at a craft store, its for plant and flower arrangements.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ANYONE HAVE A FAIL-PROOF TIP FOR A REAR-VIEW MIRROR?? 

ive glued this 3 friggan times.....it never stays up..... 
i did it yest., and it fell in n hr., so i had some glue left, did not use the cleaner wipe this time, and am currently letting it set....STILL......as i tried to hang it again this morning and while looking at the front side could see the glue in the middle hadnt dried fully yet....so im still waiting.... 

what a pain!!


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

Parts needed: 
Sharpie marker 
Clear RTV silicone. 
Masking tape. 


Mark the position on the out side of the windshield with sharpie. 
Clean the inside with a razor. 
Wipe window with Acetone or Alcohol. 
Lightly sand the mirror slug, and clean with a wipe of Acetone or Alcohol. 
Open the tip of the RTV (don't use the applicator nozzle.). 
Place a medium dab of Silicone to the Back of the Mirror Slug. 
Press the mirror slug firmly against the glass so that the Silicone evenly oozes out on all sides and 
the Slug is firmly against the glass. Quickly wipe off excess to prevent dripping. 
Cover the slug with Masking tape in a X pattern to hold the position on the glass. 
Leave the tape on for 24 hours, then remount the mirror. 

I don't use that rear view mirror crap as you don't know how long it has been on the shelf. 
Silicone will hold an Aquarium together it will hold the mirror, and take vibration better.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

NO ****....... 

i never thought of that!!!.... 
thanks man!!!!! 

ill see how long this one lasts, and if it doesnt, im going the silicone!!!!


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

mileycyrus said:


> lol...i do want smalls at some point....duckbill as well....$$$....lil at a time...


 I think it'd look pretty damn good with plastic euros. Way cheaper than 700+ for the smalls and you can shave the turn signals easier too :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Makako (Nov 15, 2009)

those diamond's are 15 x 8 ...4inch backspace? I have a set of bassett 15 x 8 zero offset sitting in the garage i was debating throwing on mine. and do you have a spec for your ride height? as in measuring what your front height it at a point vs your rear.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

they are 13x8's...with a center offset...too pokey in the front but i like em... 

cut springs, and its about level all the way around...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

new paint ideas..... 

CLEAR THE HOOD... 
& 
CLEAR THE GRAFFITI SIDE..... 

leaving the Jade mat finished... 

just a thought...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

put the mirror on again, and it pulled right off.... 


SO...before trying the silicone....im taking my ladies advice.. 
E6000, this **** is bad-ass... 

cleaned and sanded the button, and the glass... 

its sitting taped up since this morning... 


WE SHALL SEE.... 


quick shot at walmart.....lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

left the top down while i was at work yest.....it rained...of course....CAR IS SOAKED......but the mirror is still hanging.....lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

got a strange humm...whirring from my front pass. wheel......quieted when i turned left....so i adjusted the wheel alignment again...towing it in a smidge....it seemed to help....but now its louder when i go left....lol...exact opposite...its not consistant like a bearing...whir, whir, whir, whir...faster as i drive faster.....dunno....any ideas may help diagnose this...the wheels appear to be straight now...but my steering wheel is off...lol....i can live with that., but id like the sound gone, as its been worrysome.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

good news.....while driving it today....it feels stronger...lots of original feeling pep!!.....it was fun, in fact ima go drive it again right now....lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

got some chirps going into 2nd gear......hahaha...fun fun..


----------



## tpnorth (Dec 6, 2008)

badass little car man !


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## ihaverickets (Jun 3, 2011)

I would _almost_ take this thing over my 20th year 

Love everything about it, especially those turn signals, look so dope.
A white top would look pretty unique but it would get dirty real quick. 
Props.:thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thnks alot!!....i was thinking a tan top...my girl says no way...lol....thinks itll look bad...i may just go black again...


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

I think white would look fresh as ****


----------



## Horhey1220 (May 24, 2011)

Love it what r u dropped on??


----------



## ihaverickets (Jun 3, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> thnks alot!!....i was thinking a tan top...my girl says no way...lol....thinks itll look bad...i may just go black again...


Yeah black would be easiest to keep looking clean. Doesnt actually have to be clean haha
white on white with the wheels and painting the rest teal is what I would do... :snowcool:

Keep up the good work!


----------



## 2slowcabby (Sep 11, 2011)

Ahhhh this car is so clean. I recently added a duckbill and custom blinkers to my cabby  I'm debating what to run stance wise though =\ your running chopped springs? How much did you cut off?


----------



## kbarnett (Nov 14, 2010)

Love the blinkers. Im going to have to do that this winter. Also what size are the tires on the snowflakes?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i cut the **** out of them....not sure how much.....did some, dropped it....did some more....ect...


had a pile of coil pieces when i was done!


----------



## outskirtscustoms (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice work man, I for one like it. I love the turn signals. If it weren't for the cops around here I'd shave the bumper on my MK1 but I'd probably get pulled over and harassed so I may go for a clipper kit or something similar.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i have the clipper from this......


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

actually getting it legal on monday......that means daily driving, and im so excited.....got a bunch more **** to so....but im ok with that...ill be running it as i work on it...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

also....anyone know if this will fit my car?

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/pts/2603182326.html

looking to do the exhaust, as its a bit rusted and crappy.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

or side exhaust...w no muffler.....but im afraid it will sound a bit too raggidy.....anyone got video, or sound clips for 8v side exhaust.?


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

mileycyrus said:


> also....anyone know if this will fit my car?
> _
> mk2 exhaust_[/URL]
> 
> looking to do the exhaust, as its a bit rusted and crappy.....


Wont bolt on.

Side exit is going to be loud. Buddy of mine has one on an E21 and even with a turbo in the way it's annoyingly loud. Mostly a function of the inability to run a reasonable resonator/muffler/combo.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

hmmm....crap.....ill figure something out..


----------



## cab89 (Jul 25, 2011)

You deserve a medal for saving that poor car.
Who would abuse a Cabby like that?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

abuse?.....what do you mean?


----------



## cab89 (Jul 25, 2011)

Two ways I could take that.
Maybe you thought I meant you, and not the previous owner.
Or maybe you are being sarcastic and meant that as a joke.
If you don't think that car was abused based on the way it looked in the first photos, you need serious help.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

this whole thread starts after i got it, and started doing work......


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i got it, the paint was bad....and it had even diff. wheels than the snowflakes.....

i lowered it...sanded it, primed it, put on the snowflakes, then got the DR's, paint ect.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

also had the clipper on....so i took that off......i cant find the shots from the day i got it....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

bored at work....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

putting my carpet back in and working on the door cards, and skidplate today....ill post pics later....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

banged it on my local crap road.....and it works...lol


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

How does it protect your pan if it is not connected to anything at the rear? I would think that it will get bent causing it to hang down and cause more problems.

It is a good idea and use of skills but it looks like it may become an issue to me. It is just constructive criticism, keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

well if i back over a nasty bump going more than idle reverse speed....sure....that would suck...

but its designed as a buffer for forward motion impacts...it doesnt attach in the rear so that it can flex and move when its hit....that way there is more bounce/recoil ect....when i hit something...

thats my theory anyway...we shall see...

anyhow..doorcards!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

updated the 1st page with 3 pics from when i 1st got it.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

CAR IS TAGGED!!!!....im gonna be all over!!!!lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## iMinkis (Mar 26, 2011)

That green color and wheel combo are amazing togather!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks man....thats what i was hoping for!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

sorry, cant help taking pictures...im excited...lol


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

you make me wanna drive my cabby.


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

Cabby is looking good :thumbup: :thumbup:



riddie said:


> you make me wanna drive my cabby.


x2 and move to warmer climates so I can drive my cabby all year


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

im in FL......WHOOP!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

having my buddy re-do the graffiti on the side this week.....he actually knows how to do it...

looking for a suggestion for words....

1-3 words i think.....any ideas?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Day 4 of daily driving this......today got all the way to work....was literally pulling into the spot and it whined and stalled.....started it back up, felt weak, then it smoothed out....while it idled i walked around the car and noticed the ****ing fuel pump whining......WTF....

this is a new pump....and ive cleaned and replaced almost the whole system......

this is getting old...if this pump goes out...im gonna lose my ****....


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

I think you have the most unique cabby in this forum lol. I love it. What kind of wheels are those?

Edit - Nevermind read the front page.


----------



## KL-EEN 1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice skidplate! :thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks guys...NEWS!!!....

TURBO JETTA

im working a deal for this, 2 projects soon!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i have an intermittent vibration.....feels like wheels, or brakes.....something...under load it smooths out.....but when i let off...it comes back...like a whir whir whir whir....ect...faster at higher speeds....and the fact that it smooths out under load leads me away from the hub bearing theories....im kinda stumped...feels like something is out of balance...its worse in turning as well...

it started when i 1st got it running....worse when i was going straight....then i re adjusted the alignment and now its better when its straight and worse when i turn....left especially...

thoughts?


----------



## NoRespect (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like Wheel Bearings to mee


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i think im going to do it all.....bearings and brakes 1st.....and well see from there....


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

Sounds like a drivers side wheel bearing. If the car sat for a long period of time before you got it running than I would suggest that you do both sides.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah im gonna.....it actually rode smooth today to work...lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

again.....today it drove great....it seems to be smoothing out...not sure whats going on, or whats clearing up....but maybe, its because it sat, and now its being driven....who knows..

still gonna replace the bearings, and brakes....


----------



## courtneybriton (Oct 21, 2011)

I like this. A lot. If everyone kept their cabriolet stock, no one would have any parts left. Be as crazy as you want. I think it's sweet.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thans man, not only that.....but its not as tho its a super rare car.....lol....the junkyards are full of these......


----------



## 2slowcabby (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol this car is nuts. I was trying to keep my cabby clean and simple. Also I re-upholstered my door cards a couple weeks ago. Mine turned out very well also. Nice work.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks, you should see mine up close....far from perfect, but the are clean....lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

just got back from seeing my aluminum guy....hes going to be welding some fancy **** for my roof rack....its gonna be 1" pipe framed for the top and bottom rounded cornered squares for the basket....and a latch on the B pillar, then we are making a tube hinge in the front so it can rock forward to avoid having to take it off to put up and down my top.....it may be painted white to match the wheels, and then im going to attach raggedy wood slats for the bottom of the basket fixed with stringy twine.....


ill post pics as we get it built...


----------



## nicktcfcsb (Jun 23, 2011)

man let us know how it comes out and if you can clone some for sale 
I would like to go more old school and lose the loadwarrior basket


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thats rad.....we still have some **** to sort out.....but i think its gonna be cool....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

opened up the airbox a bit more....and added the metal tube to promote cooler air....a bit...lol...

and swapped the throttle body, this is off a 16v i think....had to swap out the guts on the smaller port, and grind down the intake manifold a bit, gasket matched to the new throttle body...

runs nice, harder now...fast....and it sounds mean....but now i have a whistle somewhere....vacuum leak i cant find.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

correction...its not leaking air.....its a whistle coming from inside the TB....on the smaller port side it has a piece of metal screwed to the butterfly plate on the smaller side...dunno what its for, but i left it alone....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

another question......my Frequency Valve buzzes infrequently, at idle it stops and the ide gets rough.....when i hit the gas, it starts back up.....and smooths out....its a pain in the ass when leaving a light it hesitates because its not getting fuel pressure....can i clean this, or do i need a new one...?


oh, and do i need the vacuum stuff behind the intake mani>?...it looks like EGR stuff....line from the intake to a plug in thingy, then to the intake.....can i remove that crap?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

looks all good...., i cant see anything out of place.....

this is the EGR looking crap i wanna lose....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ok took it all off again....added a cork gasket pancaked with the paper one....adjusted my throttle cable, clutch cable, and accidentally moved the looped power steering lines out of the way of my shifter linkage, which i guess had been against them since ive had it.....and HOLY CRAP....it ran awesome, throttle response is amazing....the pedal is super responsive and it shifted so freekan nice....i feel dumb about the hoses and linkage but i never noticed it....

i still have that strange whistle at different points in the throttle...usually just above idle....but it didnt seem to affect drivability...so i guess ill just let it go for now until i can find the source...

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

identified the "EGR looking crap"........its the auxiliary air regulator.....guess i gotta keep it.....lol..

the issue i now see, is that the pigtail going into it....is broken, one of the wires is disconnected....
so i suppose ill fix that....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

also had a low pulsing idle....figured out the the port pictured on the new TB that i capped......needs to be open for idle...oops....its open now, i may route it into the intake...not sure yet...


----------



## little red cabbie (Oct 28, 2011)

*Kudos*

Avid follower of this thread. :thumbup: not that my opinion matters much, but I like your cabbie and your unique style, I love that you used a disabled parking sign for your skid plate... reminds me of another forum I'm on... anyway, keep up the good work... I'm sure at some point I will have an issue with my cabbie and I will refer to your posts for reference. lol!
Cheers!:beer:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks alot man!!!....

im at the moment cleaning up and painting my center console/gauge bezels....ill post when im done, im taking pics all the way through....


----------



## little red cabbie (Oct 28, 2011)

*cleaning up and painting my center console/gauge bezels*

What are you painting the console with? I just tried my hand at painting my side mirrors black and I used a flexable bumper paint that seems to be working really well... Curious about the console...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

pics up in 5..


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

sanded and painted the bezels....and washed and cleared the console.....easy breazy....and it came out good i think....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

went to my buddies shop to weld the exhaust....and saw this in the yard......i may get it off him...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

now for the exhaust.....looks cool/funny, sounds good....not as loud as i thought......heres the story in pictures.....the bad...we pulled it to far to the side, and now it leaks a bit at the mani to downpipe flange....


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

I'm digging the shopping cart welding cart, and the cabby too of course :thumbup:


----------



## Corradorounds31 (Mar 11, 2010)

Whats the news on the Roof rack?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

tomorrow we start i think


----------



## 2slowcabby (Sep 11, 2011)

Lmao that side exit exhaust is silly!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

right.....lol....the pipe looks rad...but its goofy as ****....hahaha.....sounds cool though..and it doesnt drone bad either, its not under the car....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

well its official.....the flange to the manifold, and gasket are shot now.... permanent leak until i replace parts....but the good news....i have a header......sooooooo


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

looking at the header, i think its wrong.....the space in the center is larger between tubes.....looks like im gonna be getting a new gasket instead.....ugh


----------



## nicktcfcsb (Jun 23, 2011)

Man digging on it...pretty sweet, also I think I may steal your Cabbie tattoo idea for my first tat, yeah I am 30 but that seams like a good first tat oh and yeah build that rack


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

well im gonna hit home depot, i think and build it myself for the show...the guy doing mine cant right now....gay!!.....oh well...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

what is this from?


----------



## little red cabbie (Oct 28, 2011)

My exhaust ran like that on my '34 and I hated that I had to clean my wheel and paint all the time... just a heads up.


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

mileycyrus said:


> what is this from?


It looks like a blue ? mark to me...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

finished building my roof rack last night......at 330 am......wake up at 730am.....ITS ****ING POORING.....car is full of water.....
anyhow...heres a teaser....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

20bucks at HomeDepot......1/2 inch conduit....2bucks for 10' stick....needed 3....some bolts...another piece of tubing for a sleeve for the small support bits....and an old pallet from Publix....


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

mileycyrus said:


> ITS ****ING POORING.....car is full of water.....
> anyhow...heres a teaser....


Buy fish. And f*ck teasers, post up closer, more detailed pics!


----------



## nicktcfcsb (Jun 23, 2011)

Boo on rain and boo on non close ups


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i got to load them.....gimme a sec...im drying off my seats.....lol


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

mileycyrus said:


> i got to load them.....gimme a sec...im drying off my seats.....lol


Haha. It looks good, sucks about the rain :-/ guessing it doesn't hinge yet?


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2010)

on to the pics!!!!!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

we painted my buddys hood.....rock.










heres a few i took while i was making it...ill get better ones today, in the light..


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

VWeisgerber said:


> Haha. It looks good, sucks about the rain :-/ guessing it doesn't hinge yet?


nope....ill get to it.....its gonna be tricky.


----------



## 2slowcabby (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol I love how you don't give a **** and just go balls deep into whatever you want to do.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i try, this whole car **** is supposed to be fun......period...

and im having fun...lol

im gonna work on the rack a bit more in a min., ill take better pics....its light out...lol


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

I am so jealous of this beast lol. So damn unique. I love the exhaust. And the rack. And the paint job (color & graf is sick.). This is amazing.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

side support rails...vertical...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

does your car match your house?


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

mileycyrus said:


>


the fairing looks good but you should spray paint the plates to kinda hide them. It's waaaayyyy illegal to use plates for anything since you never own them, the state where they are issued owns them.

Here's my fairing on my golf


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

lol, thats my neighbor......i thought you meant the "mess" of the garage....lol...that kinda matches too.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

VWeisgerber said:


> the fairing looks good but you should spray paint the plates to kinda hide them. It's waaaayyyy illegal to use plates for anything since you never own them, the state where they are issued owns them.
> 
> Here's my fairing on my golf


that does look cool.....but **** it....well see...if a cop busts my balls about that....i will only have to laugh.......


----------



## CISinjected (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd probably yank those registration stickers off them though. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

aahhhhhh......ill take my chances....


----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

Love it dude! It's great to see a car built for its owner and not because "its what everyone else does". Gotta love the care free attitude. Keep us posted! :beer: opcorn:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thank you as well man.....i have a few other tid-bits to get done before Fixxfest......ill keep up with this thread...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

the thing some people need to realize, is this, a car is meant to be ****ing driven....and having **** to do, to look at, responding to passers by and ACTUALLY DRIVING is a need of mine.....having a stock car, automatic, or anything normal......BORES ME TO TEARS......you want normal boring stock ****?......buy a Ford Tempo or a ****ing Cavalier.....


----------



## MkIII.Vcabrio13 (Oct 2, 2011)

your car is dope, man


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## nicktcfcsb (Jun 23, 2011)

Digging the Ohio plate....did you use a conduit bender for the curves on the rack?

Just noticed its still valid till 5-12:laugh:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah.....i bought it..bent the pipe, and returned it....lol, it was 32 bucks!!!.....lol

as for Ohio, thats were my wife is from...lol...used to be on the Civic she had, that I sold....lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

almost ready for tomorrow.....FIXXFEST BITCHES!


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2010)

Do you know the weight of the rack? Are you still thinking of doing a hinge to the passenger side? It may be easier to hinge toward the front.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

no, it is light though......im not sure what im going to do yet.....i need to look into some unique hardware.....ill figure it out..


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2010)

mileycyrus said:


> no, it is light though......im not sure what im going to do yet.....i need to look into some unique hardware.....ill figure it out..


Not to take anything any from you, I love this tread. Just my two cent just looking at your design and thinking how to make this happen. 


Btw what kind of screws did you use in your pillars? Self taping? Im thinking of making a rack out of the square Al stock in the hardware section @ homedepot


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

yes self tappers...its pretty rigid, even at high speeds...80ish....so im happy..

as for you ideas...you are 100% right, thats what im thinking...BUT.....the only issue is, the bottom ring of the basket will make contact with the windshield limiting motion forward.....in a word, it wont roll foreward enough to use the top....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i may just use pins on all 4 corners so i can lift off the basket easily....still working on that part....lol


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2010)

well looking forward to you figuring that out, haha. I know you'll take pics of the progress :laugh:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

yup....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

FIXXESTPICS


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i have rear disc brakes from an 89 jetta.....but i need the proper master cylinder...should i get the jetta one?....


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

Any 22mm master cylinder will work. You will need the proportioning valves from a Scirocco 16v to give you the correct front to rear brake bias. You will also want to get the parking brake cables from the same car to complete your swap.


----------



## nicktcfcsb (Jun 23, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> FIXXESTPICS


Pics not working?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

it works for me, check my FB.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

waterwagon said:


> Any 22mm master cylinder will work. You will need the proportioning valves from a Scirocco 16v to give you the correct front to rear brake bias. You will also want to get the parking brake cables from the same car to complete your swap.


can i get the proportioning valves from the store, or do i need to pull em?....and what are they?...lol


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

nicktcfcsb said:


> Pics not working?


x2. If your account is set to private, only Tor friends can see the pics


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

sorry...i got it......its public now!!:laugh:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Fred Howard Park....i love FL....:heart:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

THIS IS BADASS!


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

mileycyrus said:


> Fred Howard Park....i love FL....:heart:


haha ****s fresh :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nicktcfcsb (Jun 23, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> THIS IS BADASS!


Plus a million:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart:


----------



## Popo Mack (Mar 13, 2011)

Dude, I LOVE the roof rack idea! Might have to steal it off you


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

HOME DEPOT...20 bucks!!


----------



## 2slowcabby (Sep 11, 2011)

My cabby left my possession on Sunday. And all this thread does is make me regret getting rid of it sooo soon. =\ that package enclosure is dope. And how is the home made rack holding up?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

speaking of that...im getting another one today.....lol
1987 CABBY...free for me...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

deals done, hes giving me the ****ing car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, he just wantys it gone...on my way to get it in 5 min.!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

just got it back to the shop....put some tape where the idle screw goes...it wont go in....so.....i got it to idle pretty nicely in 10 min., drove it away...and here it is....lol


----------



## 2slowcabby (Sep 11, 2011)

Why the Hell would someone paint the bumpers and fender flares? Smh


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

2slowcabby said:


> Why the Hell would someone paint the bumpers and fender flares? Smh


no idea.....that will be sorted out.....lol


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

2slowcabby said:


> Why the Hell would someone paint the bumpers and fender flares? Smh


It was done from the factory, some sort of special edition. :screwy:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ugly....lol.....


----------



## hyperlightboards48 (Nov 30, 2010)

flossy :thumbup: car looks like it has a lot of potential; body looks real straight... just have to do something with interior, everything is much more complete than the last one i bought. good find man!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah im happy.....one thing driving me nuts....i can jump it...it runs, but i turn on the lights.....and it stalls....the battery is ****...but thats no good....hmmm


----------



## 2slowcabby (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol sounds just like when my cabby's alternator and battery died on me. Sucked bad.


----------



## 2slowcabby (Sep 11, 2011)

waterwagon said:


> It was done from the factory, some sort of special edition. :screwy:


That's the ****tiest special edition package I have ever heard of lol. I would return it.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

agreed, but i think im gonna use the flares on mine, paint them black...then re-paint the bumpers on the red one.....black as well....

it should be fun...it eels strong, wheel bearings are shot..but its got promise...


----------



## iMinkis (Mar 26, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> Fred Howard Park....i love FL....:heart:


This is my new Desktop Wallpaper!!! its just keeps getting better!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

THANKS A LOT MAN, ITS MINE TOO!!....LOL......ive been having so much fun with this car, and im not out of ideas yet!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i need some sew wheels for the red one...lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

taking the flares off the red one for mine today.....theyll be black...then im gonna cut off that raggedy exhaust tip...its about ground off anyway from scraping...lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

and its more ****ing quiet.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

FENDER FLARES......yes please.


























































































ill post more when its done....


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

I love reading/looking at this project and I like the new touches. 

Have you any plans for the rear bumper yet? I see the ends are cool.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

rear bumper?...

yeah....another coat of clear....:laugh:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

much better....took almost an inch off the poke.....looks cleaner i think as well....


----------



## gunnarpaul (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

Looking the flares :thumbup: keep up the good work


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

got a queery...

whould a 16v head fit and work on my block?....
i did that on my old neon turbo project....duel cam ported n polished head on a single cam block+ TURBO=awesome....as the single cam bottom end was lower compression....

i havent seen any info on this....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Random wedding photoshoot....lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

I WANNA DO THIS!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

OK.....BRAKE ISSUES....


where do i get proportioner valves for my brakes?...

i have MK2 Jetta rear discs...all done up right but he didnt change the valves in the front, can i get the valves from another rear disc MK2??

any thoughts would be great!!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

mileycyrus said:


> OK.....BRAKE ISSUES....
> 
> 
> where do i get proportioner valves for my brakes?...
> ...


Did you change the master cyl? The rear disc conversion requires the larger bore master cyl, 22mm IIRC. I've been told all the OE VW prop valves are adjustable, but I've never looked further for myself. 

As for the dying/charging issue with the lights, replace the bunk battery. A totally wasted battery will put that much draw on the charging system. Just saw it last week on a Neon at work.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks man....but ive read that as long as i dont change the fronts to the 10" discs, i should keep the MC, due to the fact that the rear discs dont take as much pressure/fluid to close as the drums do....BUT....i also read that the brakes will drag and possibly lock if i dont change the prop. valves....and mine do drag....not bad but i hear the hiss for a bit after braking....

so my real question is, what donor car can i source the valves from?
ive read that NEW, they are almost 100$ each....ugh.

MK2 Jetta?
Scirroco?
GTI?

and if they are all adjustable, how ?




AS FOR THE BATT. in the red one, i think you are right...i need a new one....


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

You can get away using the 20mm master cylinder that you already have. You will need the proportioning valves from a '86 to '88 Scirocco 16v. MKII's did not use the valves; they had an adjustable one mounted to the rear axel.

As for the valves themselves, all they do is restrict the volume of fluid to the rear calipers to prevent lock-up under hard braking.


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

mileycyrus said:


> got a queery...
> 
> whould a 16v head fit and work on my block?....
> i did that on my old neon turbo project....duel cam ported n polished head on a single cam block+ TURBO=awesome....as the single cam bottom end was lower compression....
> ...


The only info you need about that is that it is a waste of time. It will bolt together but that is about it. It is more reliable to put lower compression pistons in a 16v motor.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

waterwagon said:


> The only info you need about that is that it is a waste of time. It will bolt together but that is about it. It is more reliable to put lower compression pistons in a 16v motor.


 very good, thank you.....im debating a turbo for this....i may just run a low boost setup on this 8v, as its a strong little motor.....but a bit more ass would be fun....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

oh yeah....this thing is rad, i bought a higher watt bulb for it...its BRIGHT at night....gonna have fun with this!!


----------



## Beef Booze (Sep 25, 2010)

whatever happened to the turbo jetta you were to pick up for chair work?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

that piece of work just never called me back....and is currently still trying to sell it i think....after he agreed.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

PAGE 1 IS FIXED.....i found my old shots from when i got it, and hosted them on photobucket...

now theyll stay up....lol
:thumbup:


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

mileycyrus said:


> very good, thank you.....im debating a turbo for this....i may just run a low boost setup on this 8v, as its a strong little motor.....but a bit more ass would be fun....


That is a better route to go. That can be built with junk yard parts. 

The 16v head and 8v bottom end will cost more money and not be ideal for what you are trying to do.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

cool thank you...thats the info i needed.....

now to find a turbo....lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

quick ?.....which sensor runs the temp gauge in my cluster?...its off...always all the way up, and the light always flashes...

i cant remember which one it is....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

anyone?







anyone?






anyone?














anyone?


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

There should be a small bolt-like sensor in the side of the head with a single wire going to it. The wire should havs a spade type connector.

If it goes to hot right as you turn the key on, than most likely the wire going to it is broken.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

AWESOME, thats what i thought, thank you.....it used to bob around, then i messed with that...and all the way up from then on....

ill look into it....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

replaced both plugs on the Temp. unit...it worked great.....then i drove the car...

not so much...seems anytime the car actually moves...the signal gets lost and the gauge goes all the way up again....i cant seem to find the break in the wire....ugh

is there a usual place to look for?

anyone got pictures pointing to said place?

oh...pics from last night....


----------



## canucker (Oct 4, 2008)

mileycyrus said:


> cool thank you...thats the info i needed.....
> 
> now to find a turbo....lol


i haz a turbo off a 1.6TD includes manifold. if interested PM me


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry I cant help with your problem. But perhaps you can help me with mine . It sounds like you got the wheels at Diamond but how did you go about it? What size wheel are they and what did Diamond do? 










Nice photos man, some nice rides there. :beer:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

canucker said:


> i haz a turbo off a 1.6TD includes manifold. if interested PM me


and how much??


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Spokane Pepe said:


> Sorry I cant help with your problem. But perhaps you can help me with mine . It sounds like you got the wheels at Diamond but how did you go about it? What size wheel are they and what did Diamond do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


called them....told them the specs, and they made em....pretty rad...they are in Cali though....not cheap to get em new....

you should source some used ones...there is a guy local that has some for sale...same size...250$


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

13x8 0 offset, or center, or whatever....lol

they are deep....


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

I am practically the only guy in town with a cabriolet, in fact it seems I am the only guy in town with a rabbit. (okay I am taking it to the extreme but it seems this way.) I search craigslist everyday but only find little vW parts let alone 4x100 bolt pattern wheels.

What size are yours? They look 15" ish and Diamond is not that expensive imo a set of wheels is about $240 and up. What do I ask them? Make em deep? lol. 

- Now that I think about it did you remove the center console to check the wires to the Volt gauge? My last cabriolet had this same problem you had and it was the wires inside the center console that had a bad connection.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

the size is right above ur last post...lol

as for the gauge...i know its on the motor end of it...because it will go on and off when i mess with the wires.....


----------



## 2slowcabby (Sep 11, 2011)

Diamond racing steelies ftw! I think I am going to go through them for my wheels for the fastback. The empi 8 spokes just don't cut it. =\


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

mileycyrus said:


> ...they are in Cali though....


Diamond racing is right down the street from where I live in Milwaukee, Wi?


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

mileycyru said:


> ...they are in Cali though....not cheap to get em new....


 incorrect


riddie said:


> Diamond racing is right down the street from where I live in Milwaukee, Wi?


 correct

307 West Layton Avenue
Milwaukee, WI 53207-5937

Just search the classifieds for a local set of diamond steelies. Will be cheaper.


----------



## courtneybriton (Oct 21, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> thans man, not only that.....but its not as tho its a super rare car.....lol....the junkyards are full of these......


I'm a chick


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

HAHA..sorry about that....lol


my bad..:laugh:




im terrible with reading, and remembering usernames on here....

oh....and before i forget....
THIS IS AMAZING AND INSPIRATIONAL


----------



## 2slowcabby (Sep 11, 2011)

courtneybriton said:


> I'm a chick


^^^^ Lols funny ish. Weird. A female vw driver that is into forums....... And lives in the same state as me...... WORD


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

misfiring on Cyl. #4.....ugh, got new plugs, forgot my socket...and it doesnt even matter, they gave me the wrong ones......


i hate people right now....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ok question.....looked up the plugs i got...









they say they are for my car, but mine has the thinner ribbed wire end.....
diff. year?,


----------



## 2slowcabby (Sep 11, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> ok question.....looked up the plugs i got...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unscrew the spark plug end..... Lols the cabriolet wires don't use the end piece. And they simply unscrew.


----------



## 2slowcabby (Sep 11, 2011)

Dood just unscrew the end that cones in contact with the spark plug wire. I just barely had changed mine before I sold my cabby.


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

With:









Without:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

WOW...i feel like a retard......



just wow..



thanks guys.....


----------



## 2slowcabby (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol I only had known that because my old lawn mower had the same connection and I had to figure it out. Cheers


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

lol, nice...


well its all done, runs great...


only while idling it, i tried to figure out my idle stumble...its an old car so i just accepted it....

but it kinda chugs and blub blubs...lol, stays pretty much at 10,000 rpms...but idles a bit like a hotrod....loby..

found out my #4 injector has some more play than the rest....so i think i need to clean them and to gaskets...

can i ultrasonic the injectors...or??/

best way to clean them?....plus where do i get new rubber gaskets?

sorry i kow i could search this, but im with my kids, and id like to not be on here all day...

thanks for the help peoples!!!!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

GAP should have injector seals for you. Go for the green colored Viton (sp?) seals over hte black rubber ones, if given a choice. They hold up much better. Vacuum leaks are the worst for CIS idle/performance problems.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

yup...awesome thank you!!!...

should i just soak them?...carb cleaner?....


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

mileycyrus said:


> yup...awesome thank you!!!...
> 
> should i just soak them?...carb cleaner?....


Give it a try, I've never really cleaned a set of CIS injectors.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

drove i the 2hrs back home yest. after i did the plugs....WOW what a difference!!!

the car ran GREAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

then i went and picked this up.....










My girls new hooptie, soon to be a build thread in MK1....


----------



## 2slowcabby (Sep 11, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> then i went and picked this up.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish there were decent mk1 around here. I was lucky to get a decently clean cabby. How much did you pay?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

traded a Volvo for it...lol


anyway....









i have this.....and i thought it was for a MK1, but i cant see how it would fit right with the bent bar..
this image was on here in a FS ad from a Scirocco....


im screwed huh?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

these are the ones i have, the rear is on now....and i think im having the front cut and re-welded tomorrow to change the angle of the ends....that way it works on the car...should be rad, my welder buddy is amazing with aluminum..


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

this is what i gave him to re-weld the front bar...










and this is what he did.....AWESOMENESS!

























need to relocate the coolant res. mount point....









and heres the rear on....


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

The rear one looks nice but that big bulk head right under it does the same thing. 

It would be more useful in your lady's Rabbit.


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

Man that is sweet. Keep it going bro,. :thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

waterwagon said:


> The rear one looks nice but that big bulk head right under it does the same thing.
> 
> It would be more useful in your lady's Rabbit.


maybe....but heres is an Auto., and shes not gonna drive like i do.....lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

I SUPPOSE IT WORKS......

















also , finally got to my bearings.....and did new rotors, and pads......
HOLY CRAP IT RIDES SMOOTH....while we were in there we adjusted the camber out a bit....so the wheels look better ad it d=feels awesome.....ALSO...re-adjusted the front stress bar.....while the car was up.....ended up being about and inch difference in where the bar rested...

ALL THIS AT ONCE....and it feels like a whole different car,,,.....FANTASTIC!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

spokane pepe said:


> man that is sweet. Keep it going bro,. :thumbup:




thank you!!!:d


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

Was that front bearing difficult? That is the last thing I need to replace on my cabbie but I heard that you need a press to get the bearing off and on the spindle. 

Keep up the nice work.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

yup, they need to be pressed off, and the new ones pressed on....not really hard but u need to find someone with a press.....


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah thanks for the heads up. I think my auto parts house will rent out some tools - ill have to check into it.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

NEED TO BUILD SOME OF THESE....anyone made their own??...or know where i can find specs for them?....its an east build, i just want them made right....


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

Wont that drop the front end more? I just cant imagine going lower but hell yea go for it. That unit looks easy to fab but I can understand you wanting some measurements.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

it would make it lower on the cuts i have......



but, im going to get another pair of springs, cut less off, and make it the same height...this will then just give me travel....so i wont be banging my struts on the bottom of the towers anymore....that sucks....lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

new toy.....this is gonna be awesome!!


----------



## gorkemkelly (Dec 2, 2011)

sweet car man
what is bent bar for ? just looks good or what


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

gorkemkelly said:


> sweet car man
> what is bent bar for ? just looks good or what


the front?

its an upper stress bar/strut tower brace.....

keeps the strut towers from flexing during cornering...stiffening the suspention, and making it more rigid and handle better...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

just fixed my alignment again after all the front end stuff.....rolls out perfect.....

now the question is....with it all done, and straight...the steering wheel is off....but...the showing threads on each control arm are about the same, can i just pull off the steering wheel and put it back on straight??...

is that common?


----------



## tgibson (Sep 28, 2010)

You can only use those custom raised strut mounts with coilovers. The stock spring/strut assembly wouldn't fit inside it...


----------



## Corradorounds31 (Mar 11, 2010)

I might have just over looked it it the the thread but what size are those Diamond wheels? And which type of Wheels are they?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

tgibson said:


> You can only use those custom raised strut mounts with coilovers. The stock spring/strut assembly wouldn't fit inside it...


crap.....well i was thinking of getting stock strut caps, bearings....and cutting/welding them taller....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Corradorounds31 said:


> I might have just over looked it it the the thread but what size are those Diamond wheels? And which type of Wheels are they?




THIS IS THE LAST TIME IM POSTING THIS....as it is in this thread about 6 times now....

DIAMOND RACING WHEELS.....13x8 0/center offset..


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

VIDEO OF HORN

this is nutty....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP.




mileycyrus said:


> just fixed my alignment again after all the front end stuff.....rolls out perfect.....
> 
> now the question is....with it all done, and straight...the steering wheel is off....but...the showing threads on each control arm are about the same, can i just pull off the steering wheel and put it back on straight??...
> 
> is that common?


----------



## iMinkis (Mar 26, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


>


I really want to hear how those sound, are they a tune or just loud air horns? if you can try posting a video.


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

That's what I was thinking also. I wonder if it sounds like the Duke of Hazard horn. We got to hear this thing. :thumbup:


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

iMinkis said:


> I really want to hear how those sound, are they a tune or just loud air horns? if you can try posting a video.





Spokane Pepe said:


> That's what I was thinking also. I wonder if it sounds like the Duke of Hazard horn. We got to hear this thing. :thumbup:


He posted a video above the pic. 



mileycyrus said:


> VIDEO OF HORN
> 
> this is nutty....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

what he said...^



and...i banged my pan pretty god last night...right where the drain plug is....and now i have drips...

so....i either loosened it, or ground a spall hole on the pan.....ill be inspecting that later...ugh


----------



## DEGS (Nov 13, 2010)

mileycyrus said:


> traded a Volvo for it...lol
> 
> 
> anyway....
> ...


LOL I bought the exact same stress bar thinking that it would fit too... I was disappointed to say the least.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

cut and weld....


----------



## DEGS (Nov 13, 2010)

mileycyrus said:


> cut and weld....


I'm more apt to sell and buy something that will fit since it's more functional and not as aesthetic. Your dedication however, is uncanny. Keep going!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

lol...thank you!!!i really wanted to use the old school VW stuff....so i made it work, actually think its stronger now.....


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

I like this :thumbup: awesome work


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thank you, its been fun...


----------



## cunhami (Jun 15, 2010)

Excellent work there!


----------



## mikeb52_2010 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Happy Holidaze*



mileycyrus said:


> bump.....for my clipper kit..


Still have that frnt bumper?
Cheers, love the work. I have an 88 as well been restoring for my 19 yr old musician daughter..:thumbup:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Love those wheels!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

I DO ....im in Fl....you need just the skin, or the support as well...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

DEGS said:


> I'm more apt to sell and buy something that will fit since it's more functional and not as aesthetic. Your dedication however, is uncanny. Keep going!


 oh and for the record, this re-welded bar is probably actually stronger than it was before...added joints and welds stiffen it up.....so its not just for looks.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

heres some pics from the trip....the car ran perfect, almost 3000 miles...except i developed a nasty bubble i the rear tire, almost home......but we made it...Tampa Fl, to Fostoria, Ohio, then to Toledo, and then to Youngstown.....we did a lot of driving, and this lil beast ate it up....the tire, and the poor top got the worst of it...as you can see....lol

on the way up, the top skin ripped off....and flapped behind me, so the duct tape insanity began...
























got a bit of snow the 1st day...
































more tape.....for the rest of the week...lol

























DUCKBILL!!!!

















































and after all was said and done.....we made it home....on a spare tire...got a nasty bubble....but it made it...like a champ!!


















new top is on the way....tire is getting fixed this week.....and she is going to the spa!!.....she earned it!!


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

This is sweet. 









So what caused the tire to fail? Was it just old or is it the poke? Glad to see you have made it back in one piece and cant wait to see that duckbill installed.


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2010)

mileycyrus said:


>


duck bill is already on


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

:what: How did I miss that! Thanks for the clarity check Andy. :beer:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

lol, i couldnt help but put it on right away......lol

ill get good shots once shes all clean again....

as for the bubble......dunno....stress, weight...the car was full as **** on the way home....pothole maybe....its weird....


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

mileycyrus said:


> as for the bubble......dunno....stress, weight...the car was full as **** on the way home....pothole maybe....its weird....


Usually potholes cause sidewall bubbles, or just crappy tire construction. 

So how many rolls of duct tape? :laugh:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

2 and a half full rolls.....and a couple small gas station rolls....lol.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

forgot to post shots of my new hood louvers when i got em.....they rule...


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

awesome:thumbup:


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

Miley

Hey help me make a decision here. It seems like you did not roll your finders (cause you have the fender flairs on), has this caused an issue with the tires rubbing? I ask because I like the look of the fender flairs but I also want to sit lower and thus the need to roll my fenders. Give me the good and the bad based on your set up. Thanks bro.

Also perhaps you can answer: How tight should the rear bearing nut be?

Oh by the way nice work on the hood. Was that done by a press or by hand? I use to do louvers by hand and never quite mastered it.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

hood...done with a press...

as for the fenders, i did roll the rear....the flares sit out further than the metal...i did however rub off the bottoms of the flairs...lol, but only the bottom...you cant see it unless u look under...ill take a few pics...


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Spokane Pepe said:


> Also perhaps you can answer: How tight should the rear bearing nut be?


Just tight enough that you can't back it off by hand. I snug it down, spin the wheel, and then see if I can back it off by hand. If I can, i hand tighten, then snug a little more than the last time and repeat the spin/check process. :thumbup:


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

YJSAABMAN said:


> Just tight enough that you can't back it off by hand. I snug it down, spin the wheel, and then see if I can back it off by hand. If I can, i hand tighten, then snug a little more than the last time and repeat the spin/check process. :thumbup:


Thanks kindly.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ditto......sorry i forgot to answer that...the rears are easy that way.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

THIS....








EQUALS THIS....

for now.....but....


I like how they look on hers...


----------



## mk3junk (Oct 19, 2009)

gotta love a cabby that has a little "F%$K YEAH" to it


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. 
I love the wheel set up you have and now you went an screwed it up. *cuts arm!* nah man I am fack!ng with ya. I like the woman's set up. Hell you guys are going to be a busy couple. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

well they may not stay on hers...like i said, its only temp. cuz the tires are shot.....so in the meantime i gotta runny the steelies from hers....got a few other wheel options, and i need to track down tires that will work for me...but with the 2 cars, and a Sirocco on the way, we have a lot to decide.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

getting this for the red Cabby.....needs a motor n tranni tho....but its super clean!!


----------



## SenorBrandon (Jan 5, 2007)

I just read this whole thread and have to say, It was and probably is my favorite thread on the vortex. I LOL'd out loud, let out a couple no ****ing ways and once or twice went :what:... Love it man! So nice to see someone just enjoy the car they bought and not try to worry about having everyone else like it. I cant wait to find a 4 door mk3 so that I can finally just do what I want. 

In case you were wondering, When the Jay-Z song is on, I'm nodding my head like "YEAH!"


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Scirocco shell looks clean! :thumbup: Too bad its not an early one! :laugh:

Page 13 pwnage! If only it had been yesterday, on Friday the 13th, though.


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

bump,
I need some inspiration mileycyrus. I know you been up to something, update please?


----------



## danderso (Oct 14, 2008)

Sickest thread ever!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

I was wondering where you got the k&n filters off of? 










Another look










What is it called?


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Look like standard K&N breather filters, Pepe. Just need to measure the nipple on the VC and get one with the appropriate inlet ID. :thumbup:


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

Then I can remove the oil catch can too, right? My car no longer has to pass smog and I want to lighten it up some removing all the unnecessary stuff.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Spokane Pepe said:


> Then I can remove the oil catch can too, right? My car no longer has to pass smog and I want to lighten it up some removing all the unnecessary stuff.


Oil catch can causes less mess than this style breather. From the factory that port breathes back into the airbox. I'll be running a catch can with a breather like this off the vent port.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ok, im here....sorry......been busy as **** with work....the tattoo convention circuit gets busy this time of year....gimme a few ill post some new pictures and updates......i just woke up...lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

BACK TO WORK......im working on the car all day today and tomorrow.....as well as the wife's rabbit..i got a new top to put on, and i just finished grinding the pass. panel of the hood to match the louvered side in rust.....yes im still on that....."rust never gets old"....IMO...

heres some shots from today after i ground the hood and sprayed it off.....


















































think im gonna paint these red for now....they have good tires...and the Diamond Racing wheels have crap for tires now....ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GER SOME????...175/50/13s..
these came on the Scirroco i traded...


----------



## Run_That (May 16, 2009)

The stock wheels make your car look better.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

old top off.....


















































is there a way to re-use part of the padding, or another material that i can use....


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

I read a thread that discussed all these details. Ill see if I can dig it up as it was not that long ago. From my understanding its not a good idea to use anything other material other than the factory stuff. 

P.s. Dont mind the haters I love the wheels you had on. And I have been looking for a replacement tire but sh!t that is a tough size to get.


----------



## Corradorounds31 (Mar 11, 2010)

You can't get that size tire anymore, At least not here in the states. I'll shoot you some pics of what my wheels look like with 175/75/13's not as much stretch but it still looks decently good.


Where did you get that hood? OR is it a Custom made jobby


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

oh cool....and yeah...its custom grimy...lol....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

top is almost done, side and rear cables in.....but it got dark...so ill finish the trimmings tomorrow...very happy so far....only i just used the foam from the padding....zip tied it in place, seems to work fine, but you can see it when the top goes up or down.....does that bother me...NOPE.....fits the build...i just want the water out of the car....lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

bump....pics coming...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

wheels from the Scirrocco......not too bad...they need to be re-painted


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

Kick ass man. That top looks sharp. I like the other wheels better but if that is what you got then hey still looks sweet. 

Question bro. 
Was the inside rear "door card" panels tough to cover. Mine has a curve that I am worried about. The fabric may wrinkle in that spot.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

not really, you just have to play with it...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

so....im pretty sure this is the header i have...pacesetter.... 

only i dont have the extra pipe/flange....anyone know where to get it seperate?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Corradorounds31 (Mar 11, 2010)

It looks kinda weird without the duct tape top, I'm not sure but I think you could re-manufacture the duct tape top to be more stable. It summed up your cars style all in one glance. But the new top looks great keep up the good work.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

haha, i know all my friends are now saying it looks too clean......lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

second one from the top.. 


thinking about getting this...anyone using it....the 225$ one....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

my other option is to build my own using the header i have......any avise on cat., resonator, muffler options/combinations?


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

I like that TT pipe and a good price too. I wanted to get a pipe with a resonator and no cat. I might also have to make my own since I cant find one. You should use that header and TT pipe and fab up a down pipe. That car would love you. :thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

good idea, i considered that.....


----------



## DEGS (Nov 13, 2010)

mileycyrus said:


> good idea, i considered that.....


 Are you clear of emissions?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

yep, im in FL....


----------



## DEGS (Nov 13, 2010)

Long distance high five! Not sure how low back pressure works in tandem with a high flow injection system though. Post on technical forums and let us know what you find. I'm also interested as my muffler has gone MIA and I too no longer need emission testing.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

will do...if i remember, but it will be posted here.....lol 


i think ill be ****ing with this soon...


----------



## DEGS (Nov 13, 2010)

Shadowing, and also hoping for greatness. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...abby-with-v8-merc-cis&p=74230396#post74230396


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

shadowing?....is that you, or your just watching it?...lol........sorry that thread was confusing, i looked at it a while back...didnt really keep my interest as there was no updated progress....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

back seat finishing.....hinged, latched....ect.... 








cut to fit... 








notched for belt clearance when folded... 


































sorry for the glaire....took the last ones at night...


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

dont get pulled over?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

nope, well not for that.....lol


----------



## DEGS (Nov 13, 2010)

mileycyrus said:


> shadowing?....is that you, or your just watching it?...lol........sorry that thread was confusing, i looked at it a while back...didnt really keep my interest as there was no updated progress....


 I hope to make as much progress as you have made in similar ways. Your thread is helpful as your car is much more drivable than mine is... The thread was not very interesting in itself, but the idea of having a turbo setup with a v8 merc fuel distribution system was very interesting to me.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

oh yeah i get that....that sounds awesome...but it seemed to kinda drop off after that..... 

so that is yours?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

teaser shots of the speaker box idea i got from "nicktcfcsb" 



























i think this is gonna be rad......


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## nicktcfcsb (Jun 23, 2011)

Thats super tight dude!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice! I have two of those A series Extants (2 ohm, SVC, wired in series to maintain a stable 4 ohm impedance for my amp) in my daily Golf and love them! They were in my Jeep before the Golf, and I got them as hand-me-downs a good 6 years ago. :thumbup: 

Also I just ordered a new over the axle pipe and a resonated front pipe from TT for my Golf. I've always been happy with their Aluminized stuff for the $$. The system on my Golf was a used freebie, so after 2.5 years in my posession I'm not upset about having to replace $100 pipe. The over the axle piece is what actually broke on mine, and they do sell just the individual parts if you order directly form them. I added the resonated front pipe just to quiet things down a little more. I guess I'm starting to get old! :laugh:


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

Where do you get all the plates and signs? Ergh second though don't answer that. LOL - looks nice man. :thumbup: 

All this thread viewing makes me want to get out and work on my ride too.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

(2 ohm, SVC, wired in series to maintain a stable 4 ohm impedance for my amp) 

thanks for this...lol...im hooking it up today....lol...i also have the matching amp.


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a trunk pounding sub in my trunk too..but something happened and it died. Power still getting to it, but nothing happening. oh well.


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

CajunSpike said:


> I have a trunk pounding sub in my trunk too..but something happened and it died. Power still getting to it, but nothing happening. oh well.


 Check the impedance of the speaker by using a multi-meter, or use a 9V battery and touch the speaker terminals - watch for the speaker to move. If the speaker moves when you touch it with the 9V then the speaker is probably in good shape.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

looking for a spot for 6x9's......im thinking about cutting the rear seat/sign.......**** it, i dont really use it as a seat anyway.....


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

mileycyrus said:


> (2 ohm, SVC, wired in series to maintain a stable 4 ohm impedance for my amp)
> 
> thanks for this...lol...im hooking it up today....lol...i also have the matching amp.


 Should be marked on the sticker on the magnet what impedance they are. If 2-ohm you have to make sure your amp is stable at 2 -ohms, or you will fry it in short order. Now, if yours are 2-ohm with Dual Voice Coils (DVC instead of SVC, single) you can wire the two voice coils in series and raise your impedance to 4-ohms total. I was bummed to find mine were 2-ohm, SVC because I wanted to split them up and run one in the Golf and one in the Cabby.


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> looking for a spot for 6x9's......im thinking about cutting the rear seat/sign.......**** it, i dont really use it as a seat anyway.....


 Would they fit in the doors but tilted upwards? Its a tough one finding a spot for 6x9s.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

IMPORTANT QUESTION......... 

WILL THIS FIT MY CAR?TT EXHAUST


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i can cut and weld.....im just wondering how far off the bends are gonna be....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thats the gti golf one......from the CL ad... 










this is the one for the Cabby.....


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

Thats a good deal - its tempting but i dont know if it would fit either. they look so close but clearance (WITH RESPECT TO THE CAT) may be an issue since one is forward and the other is towards the rear.


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

I would offer him $130 see what he says. :beer:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah, i emailed him....he wants $180.......i may just get the one that fits for $225.....and not worry...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i asked him to go lower, ill see what he replies with.....


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

yeah i though about getting one too but so many other things need to be fixed on my prject. Go new = less problems, but going different is a gamble with big payoffs.


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

Did you get that speaker installed? or the 6x9s, i am curious where to mount any decent speaker in these cars,


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

true....ill see.....i can cut it and relocate the resonator....ect....if he drops it alot...i may go with it...and just rebuild it to work...itll have enough piping.....and could be fun....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Spokane Pepe said:


> Did you get that speaker installed? or the 6x9s, i am curious where to mount any decent speaker in these cars,


 not yet...still think im going with the rear seat deal....could be cool, and they wont be muffled by the top with it down, if the went in the rear decklid......ill be making that soon too...with green indoor/outdoor carpet....lol 

i was thinking of rear mounting the speakers so they dont stick out too far from the seat back....well street sign...., then making some weirdo grill to protect the speaker face...


----------



## philrussell (Dec 14, 2010)

love the car man :thumbup: i have been followin the thread every time i get on here haha.. you got some great ideas i might have to use a couple of them haha


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

My guess on the exhaust difference comes from the German built Cabby vs the US built Golf. I'd just pony up the extra $$ for the new one that will be guaranteed to fit right. :thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

YJSAABMAN said:


> My guess on the exhaust difference comes from the German built Cabby vs the US built Golf. I'd just pony up the extra $$ for the new one that will be guaranteed to fit right. :thumbup:


 agreed......although he said $150.....lol... 

AND...i have a header at home..... 

SO.......i could make a super rad setup for less $$:laugh:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

THIS THREAD NEEDS... 

MORE PIKTURES! 

took these just now....im a big fan of updating what my car looks like....and not riding an old picture for years even when the car looks worse now....lol...


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

For the most-part, I don't approve of "Rat-style" builds. They start off bad and get worse until the car gets junked or parted out. 

However; I like the time and attention to detail you are putting foward on this.:thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

well...my thing is this....i only want it to "look" like poop....."rat".. 

I have to have my cars in good running condition...hell, i drove this to Ohio and back... 

I have to be cumfy....clean interior.... 

I have to be able to see.....clean glass.... 

I have to be dry.....new top... 

and I have to be able to roll smooth....clean good wheels and tires.... 





I figure **** it.....its a car...it runs good....I love it...and i cant just leave it alone.....but it has to work, and i want it for a long time....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

anyone know where to get the tiny city lights that go in the headlights?...mine have holes for them, but i dont have em....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

these are what i have....


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

This is...strange.... and amazing.... I think I've discovered my cars long lost twin.

You have the exact same outlook as me, the whole "I don't give a sh*t about what's 'proper', I'm gonna do what *I* want!" Awesome! I love seeing other rats, but with this one I feel like I'm staring at my own car, only different colours. :laugh:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

HAHHA....right...i was pretty stoked when i saw urs as well...glad u posted a thread on here!!


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> these are what i have....


Did these come with the mounts as well? Picture shows the mounts etc. I know its a long shot but I wanted to ask. Got a link also I might want to pick up a pair?:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah its a whole assembly....Ebay...

CROSSHAIRS

not a bad deal....although i got lucky...mine were on when i got it...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

remember, these cars are pretty much a MK1 Golf....with the top cut off....Kramans fault...lol


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

So you can put leds inside the glass to make it look like a halo? I want to tun this upside down. Do you know where to get the leds?


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Spokane Pepe said:


> So you can put leds inside the glass to make it look like a halo? I want to tun this upside down. Do you know where to get the leds?


Usually you buy the lights with the LED rings already in them. ECS carries these FKs with the Halos already fitted: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_I-Convertible-8v/Lighting/Headlights/ES9477/


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah, but i dont want rings.....

i want "city lights"....i dont think they are leds....and the hole is shaped for some sort of fixture...i just need to find it.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

mileycyrus said:


> yeah, but i dont want rings.....
> 
> i want "city lights"....i dont think they are leds....and the hole is shaped for some sort of fixture...i just need to find it.


No, Pepe wants Halos. Sorry for jacking your thread.

Can you post a picture of the hole in the housing? Depending on the style, you may be able to just pick up a cheap replacement pigtail at the parts store.


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

here's your city lights man. bfi has them

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/90h4headwici.html


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

lol...thank you...you think they would sell just the city pigtails.....?


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


>


Those signal lights, how did you do those? What did you use? I've been trying to think of something cool to do with mine forever! Was just going to find some orange lenses and make them fit the bumper holes, but this looks sweet!


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

no problem. haha. i'm not really sure if they'd separate them, but you could always ask. i've never ordered from them, but i hear that their customer support is awesome, so you never know


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

He used wire and just mounted them with it. Sort of back yard mechanic style but looks bitchen!


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

Seriously? So those are the original sidemarker lenses... interesting.... :laugh:

I normally try not to copy other peoples ideas but as one of my great art teachers always said, "Everything has been done before, you've gotta steal it and make it your own!"

Perhaps I'll put my own twist on this.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah, theres pics in here somewhere.....just drilled a few tiny holes in the back of the grill...and bent some floral arrangement wire to hold them in place.....its not fancy but they stay there!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

found em....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ToplessBunny85 said:


> Seriously? So those are the original sidemarker lenses... interesting.... :laugh:


they are the lights that were in the front bumper....


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh and I am very sure you have to remove the AC to accomplish this. Clearance wont be great enough if the AC remains installed.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

lol....yeah...the condenser is for poop....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

leaving town for about 20 days to do a few shows on the tattoo convention circuit, when i get home...exhaust....tires...ect...and ill be ready to hit the VW circuit!!!

but i will be on here while im gone...just cant do anything with the car until i get back....

http://www.facebook.com/THEAARONISSITUATION9000 

check out my tattoo work.....if anyone is in Philly or Detroit....hit me up if u wanna come to the shows!!!


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice work man! Have fun and don't work to hard. :thumbup:


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

You're sh*tting me... You're a tat artist???

Well that explains why we both do the same sh*t to our cars! I was a tattoo apprentice before the guy I worked for moved 5 hours away... Now I'm just trying to find a shop that'll take me in!

When is this Detroit show??


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

so awesome.. love the use of practical objects. good to see someone not following the BS trends.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

finally home...Detroit was this past weekend....actually saw some friends from London Ontario...good show...

anyway...back to the car this week!!!!


----------



## kbarnett (Nov 14, 2010)

My father lives in Melbourne and next time I come down, I will have to take a trip over to your area and get some new work. Tampa area correct?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

yup...St. Pete


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

Finally!  welcome back.


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

Sean A said:


> Finally!  welcome back.


Haha this. I was wondering if you left vortex


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

nope.....i posted before i left...20 day adventure.....lol


----------



## kbarnett (Nov 14, 2010)

mileycyrus said:


> yup...St. Pete


Nice Nice.. Ya I will definitely get some work done next time I come down. Would love to see your cabby in person as well


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

awesome lmk...


----------



## SK VeeDubR (Apr 18, 2008)

mileycyrus said:


> lol...thank you...you think they would sell just the city pigtails.....?


not sure if I'm answering your need (that is, if you haven't wired in the city lights already), but on my '89 (and perhaps all cabriolets?), there is a pos wire that is unused right next to the pos for the front indicators in that white harness. I lengthened this pos wire (grey IIRC), and ran the ground in parallel with the indicator ground.

my city's come on when i turn the light toggle to 'running lights, and do not blink with the indicators.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

oh awesome.....thats good to know though...i did notice those pigtails, maybe they were for fogs?...


----------



## SK VeeDubR (Apr 18, 2008)

mileycyrus said:


> oh awesome.....thats good to know though...i did notice those pigtails, maybe they were for fogs?...


perhaps? Did any Euro mk1 cabriolets come equipped with city lights from factory? I know many other cars that did.. hmm, anyone have a quick answer?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

just a few i took....need tires....BUT

I just ordered my exhaust!!!!

ill post pics of the install when it comes!!


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


> leaving town for about 20 days to do a few shows on the tattoo convention circuit, when i get home...exhaust....tires...ect...and ill be ready to hit the VW circuit!!!
> 
> but i will be on here while im gone...just cant do anything with the car until i get back....
> 
> ...


Not to Hijack... but - When you were in DET did you meet a fellow from cali by the name of Joey Foote?

He just did a recent piece on my outter forearm of my right arm.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i dunno ill have to look him up....i met a lot of guys...lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

dont think so....he doesnt look familiar


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


> dont think so....he doesnt look familiar


Ahh he does good work.










Ok, carry on with the cabby related shenanigans!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

hes good, i did look at that as well....

but..

to re-hyjack....have you looked through my portfolio?

heres an example of some B&G just for a taste....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

SOME OF MY WORK


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

I am going to look now.

So far you do some fine work man. Your shading is impeccable.


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

CAOSyAMOR said:


> perhaps? Did any Euro mk1 cabriolets come equipped with city lights from factory? I know many other cars that did.. hmm, anyone have a quick answer?


Yes, yes they did. I have a set of sockets I got with my new Hellas that I didn't need. Anyone?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

picture of said sockets?....


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

Lemme find 'em in my box of crap. I'll post 'em up asap.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

awesome, if they are the ones that fit my lights...i want them!!...


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> awesome, if they are the ones that fit my lights...i want them!!...












?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

the holes look like they fit a 3 prong style twist in situation..

is that what those are?....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

boiled linseed oil...... 


keepin in old skool


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

TODAYS PROJECT....done.... 

and i am buying these, 14's....off brand I think...but they are 6.5" wide, and i can paint them, and actually get tires.... 

plus for 60bucks.....cant argue... 

anyone know what they are?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

they came off a Miata


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

test ft, i think im going to paint them, and get tires....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

:heart: The fake grass.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

oh, and to tie it all in.....lol


----------



## denniro (Nov 4, 2006)

If not for the illegality, this car would be set off by a built-in water pipe, optimally, one made from improvised parts.


----------



## Run_That (May 16, 2009)

Still not understanding how this is cool at all.


----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

:facepalm: Everyone might not agree with it, but in my opinion it is cool because it is against the grain. It's not like anyone elses. Think of a stanced out mk 4 golf on bbs rs... Everyone and their mother has one. This one is like no other. You will not find another like it. 

Plus, like he said before, everything works. Despite what it looks like. :thumbup: 

The answer to your question is "to each his own".


----------



## denniro (Nov 4, 2006)

Some folks say they don't understand, but have to keep checking in on the latest photos.... 

Keep up the good work. 

For one, I've now learned of street signs as a good, inexpensive source of heavy gauge sheet metal.


----------



## cts (Sep 7, 2010)

While I love seeing a nice MKIV or MKI fixed up clean, There is typically no creativity. Theyre fun to look at for a minute then I dont care anymore. This guys car is awesome because he has a "who gives ****" attitude and is just doin him. Id spend longer looking at 2 cars like this at a show than a whole row of carbon copy VWs on BBS's


----------



## Run_That (May 16, 2009)

I agree with to each his own. 

However, the car didn't look bad to start with. At least could've done it to a car that was almost worthless to begin with. This is my two cents. 

I'm all for creativity but...I'd much rather see a car at least one color (flat, matte, or gloss) and _good_ wheel fitment without rubber bands for tires. I am not a fan of slammed poked stretched BBS either, **** the nutswingers. 

Enough with my opinion, have fun.


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

Run_That said:


> At least could've done it to a car that was almost worthless to begin with.


 Aaaaaah, but it wouldn't be nearly as impressive if this was all done to a Sunfire!  

I'm digging the grass btw. :laugh:


----------



## philrussell (Dec 14, 2010)

:heart: in the grass and the car.....:beer:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks guys....i love this silly ass car!!...it runs perfect....its fun to look at, and drive....and its comfortable inside...unless ur in the back...lol


and always remember this.....im really only a few bolts and some paint away from stock....so how bad can it really be....

mechanically sound automobile that turns heads and is fun as hell to drive.....

ITS PERFECT.....


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

dope car man its got personality:thumbup: keep it up man


----------



## spam16v (Mar 1, 2003)

I hate everything about this car, keep it up! Wish you were closer, I'd pay you for some moar ink to make the build go quicker/easier. Probably some good money to be made fixing what I've already got for starters.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

GOT MY TECHTONICS EXHAUST ON!!!!....ill post pics in a sec....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

a few VW guys at the shop the day of the pier show...

exhaust...


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

New exhaust, new top, wheels that fit... 

Your car is turning downright respectable. 

:sly:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

well these wheels are going......i do like my DRsteelies.....but i have another set...i posted fitment pics on 16......i think i may paint them white or red....not sure yet.....14x6.5....i think theyll look good.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

RED?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

the red cured awesome looking....im going to do the other 3 and put tires on tomorrow.....


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

you lost me at the red wheels


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

just wait.....the red paint looks rad as ****.....besides....i have pleny of wheel choices now....and colors to paint them...lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ive always loved red wheels.....and with my retarded paint scheme, i can get away with it....lol


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> ive always loved red wheels.....and with my retarded paint scheme, i can get away with it....lol


i think the red is dope :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

mounting the tires in the morning...185/55/14s


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

roof rack is back on, and the car is going to be on the floor of my local tattoo convention in Tampa Bay......should be rad, ill get pics!!!


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> roof rack is back on, and the car is going to be on the floor of my local tattoo convention in Tampa Bay......should be rad, ill get pics!!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DEGS (Nov 13, 2010)

How much on wheels?


----------



## DEGS (Nov 13, 2010)

DEGS said:


> How much on wheels?



I mean tires. WTF?


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

where did you get the deep dish white steelies!?!?!


----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

I just gotta say, I love the car man! And you gotta admire the "don't give a $#!+ attitude!!:laugh:
But I just think the wheels would look good with a white face like you said and black sides or insides. In between the spokes or whatever. Kinda like the pic below. Or maybe even red insides... It just doesn't seem right to put green and red together. I know you already painted them... And maybe that would screw with the whole "who cares" theme? And I might even change my mind when I see them on the car too. Just my 2 cents. Quick question tho, are you looking for the same stance as the diamonds you had? Cause that stance looked sick on that car! :thumbup::thumbup:

Keep rockin on and don't listen to any of us. lol :facepalm:
Do what works for you!



mileycyrus said:


>


----------



## Jpfegley (Mar 30, 2012)

I know you may get this a lot, but how much did your diamond racing wheels run you(without tires)?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

IM BACK.....

just woke up....NUTTY BDAY!!.....CRAZY CONVENTION.....and guests at the house from Rome Italy, Penn., Georgia and Japan for the last week....but now they are gone and its back to a few days of normality and a DAY OFF....im just taking for myself....so tired..

BUT...im posting pics in a minute.....

4 words....

THE RED LOOKS RAD!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

and this one was just now.....


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

Take yer top off!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

it was....and while we were out to dinner last night n another car..

IT RAINED.....so i put it up...its down now to help dry my seats....ugh


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

Check this stuff out man. Helps to suck the moisture out when you can't put the top down to air it out. Rained for 3 days straight and had no condensation on the inside of my windows. Love it.

Damp Rid


----------



## hyperlightboards48 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey just wondering if you needed spacers with these wheels? and what size tires are they? I have the same wheels I have 175/70/13 on them and am going to order some coilovers and wondering if i need spacers. 

Thanks!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i didnt, they cleared everything fine....


----------



## hyperlightboards48 (Nov 30, 2010)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> and this one was just now.....


 hell ya the red wheels look rad man


----------



## Hoppy92 (Apr 10, 2012)

I dont mean to be a pain in the a**(new to the whole VW world) and i was confused about the size of the 13x8" wheels that you had/have.. what where the dimensions of the wheels? 13 inch diameter..... 8 inches wide.... whats the back space and offset? and if you dont mind me asking what did you spend on the wheels? Really like the looks of the car, way bad a**!!


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

You has roof rack.....…..................





................................I wants it.


----------



## imoldgregg (Feb 8, 2010)

Totally bitchen! I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ToplessBunny85 said:


> You has roof rack.....…..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I MADES.....lol...Home Depot, 20$ 
theres a few pages back that have some pictures....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

oh and my axle broke...haha, had to fix it at work, so i had help.....lol 









thats Lil' TEEJ.....hes a good helper.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i am planning on a strut cap fab. deal to go lower in the front with the same travel.....looking for something easy.....thinking maybe a "flipped to the top" of the strut tower thing.....i know just putting it on top wont get me much.....BUT...ill figure out a spacer plate of some sort that i dont need to buy for 300$........

hmmmm..


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> opened up the airbox a bit more....and added the metal tube to promote cooler air....a bit...lol...
> 
> and swapped the throttle body, this is off a 16v i think....had to swap out the guts on the smaller port, and grind down the intake manifold a bit, gasket matched to the new throttle body...
> 
> runs nice, harder now...fast....and it sounds mean....but now i have a whistle somewhere....vacuum leak i cant find.....


would you mind doing a little write on on what you had to do to make the 16v TB work on the 8v i tried searching cuz i want to do it ( like what did you have to swap out on the little port and were did you have to grind down on the manifold and anything else you had to do) if you dont mind


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> i am planning on a strut cap fab. deal to go lower in the front with the same travel.....looking for something easy.....thinking maybe a "flipped to the top" of the strut tower thing.....i know just putting it on top wont get me much.....BUT...ill figure out a spacer plate of some sort that i dont need to buy for 300$........
> 
> hmmmm..


If you track down some early Rabbit strut mounts, you can extend them.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

good call......im gonna look up new ones....years?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

KnuckleUp2 said:


> would you mind doing a little write on on what you had to do to make the 16v TB work on the 8v i tried searching cuz i want to do it ( like what did you have to swap out on the little port and were did you have to grind down on the manifold and anything else you had to do) if you dont mind



I gad to gut both of them, and use the center pin and spring from the old on so i had the correct linkage up top on the larger port....
then....
i did a bit of grinding on the manifold.....gasket matched to the new one i made from cork....i actually did this on the car....stuffing towels into the mani to keep out the shavings....it worked great....

as for the larger port at the rear....i plugged it at 1st, but the car idled like poop, so i un-capped it....thats it....lol

i love the throttle response.....it was an easy swap.....


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> good call......im gonna look up new ones....years?


New ones don't exist anymore. Gotta get lucky in the yards. Not too sure on what years to look for, aside from early round-eye rabbits. Pre-'79 I think.

:banghead:


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> I gad to gut both of them, and use the center pin and spring from the old on so i had the correct linkage up top on the larger port....
> then....
> i did a bit of grinding on the manifold.....gasket matched to the new one i made from cork....i actually did this on the car....stuffing towels into the mani to keep out the shavings....it worked great....
> 
> ...


thanks alot i plan on doing it eventually and that helps alot


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

there has to be a way to do it to the newer style caps.....i have seen them flipped to the top of the tower......looks weird but it works the same in theory......like i said, i think i would have to make some sort of riser plate as well.....just flipping it only would get 1/4 inch i think.....

like these....


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

Those look nice, but you still have to use the ****ty new style mounts. I don't care if you buy German made or not, coilovers rape them. I have a set now that have lasted me about 10tkms, so far, but they're still stretched out a bit and ugly as hell.

The appeal to tracking down old style mounts or making your own is you can rebuild them. Either with Porshe parts for the old style, or making some new ones that use mk3 style mounts.

As soon as I have the time I plan on cutting some mk3 strut towers out and welding them into my car so I can have rebuildable strut mounts for eternity. 

Mk3 mount:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

so....something like this is better....using the audi bearing setup?









these look to be easy to make, and i could probably cut and weld using the original flange, unless i wanted to make the plate as well.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

anyone have a description on how these things bolt together......an exploded view would be awesome...for the life of me i cant picture how they go together.......making them hard for me to try and make....lol....


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah, those are def the way to go. Much stronger.

I just don't know why people charge so much for them, it's just a couple of pieces of scrap metal and paint.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

bushing/bearing on top of the cap?....ugh...im retarded...


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> bushing/bearing on top of the cap?....ugh...im retarded...


The strut bolts to the rubber, and the rubber just sits in the mount. The top cap is only there to keep the strut from falling out when you lift the car.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

so it goes.....strut...bearing/bushing, cap, then the plate...and the nut ?....the strut goes through the whole assembly and the top dics/plate acts as a washer?.....so you would see the top of the strut piston and the nut at the very top......??

every installed pic i have seen.....the top plates are usually without a hole, and sit flat on the extended cap....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

This should give you an idea.

The ones you see with a flat top are threaded and replace the top nut, there are two.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thank you.....it was just strange...looking at mine, and this .....doesnt visually make sense and i was having trouble imagining the assembly of it....


----------



## hyperlightboards48 (Nov 30, 2010)

.... those were the days


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

hyperlightboards48 said:


> .... those were the days


seriously!!! i wish


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

OMG...hahaha....wow, i guess i have had this car a while.....lol


another neato' tidbit....

I ran a gas station when i was 18....GM style, i was awesome....anyway...

96CENTS A ****ING GALLON.......WHA THE HELL HAPPENED!!????


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

its good thing the Cabby wasnt equipped with a W8


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

mileycyrus said:


> OMG...hahaha....wow, i guess i have had this car a while.....lol
> 
> 
> another neato' tidbit....
> ...


I remember being 18 and complaining when the premium I had to run in my '79 Saab 900 Turbo went above $1.00/gal! :laugh:

Keep on it, man! Always good stuff in here!


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

hyperlightboards48 said:


> .... those were the days


Bahahaha, being in Canada I was like ".....whaa?" I forgot it's $/gallon in the States. :laugh:

It's almost that much per litre now! :facepalm:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ToplessBunny85 said:


> Bahahaha, being in Canada I was like ".....whaa?" I forgot it's $/gallon in the States. :laugh:
> 
> It's almost that much per litre now! :facepalm:



jeez....yes but remember, the whole cost of living is higher up there.....your rent must be crazy!....lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

OH AND BEFORE I FORGET.....im coming to Canada!!!!

we are attending the Toronto tattoo convention this year!!!!

http://tattoos.com/nix/


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Fixed the horn!!!!!!


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


> OH AND BEFORE I FORGET.....im coming to Canada!!!!
> 
> we are attending the Toronto tattoo convention this year!!!!
> 
> http://tattoos.com/nix/


See ya there man! I'll be there with the guys at Body Ink Studio.


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

my buddy is gunna be there with congress st tatto and hobo !!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ToplessBunny85 said:


> See ya there man! I'll be there with the guys at Body Ink Studio.


you bringing the car?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

also..you getting tattooed?


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


> you bringing the car?


Of course!  I live like a 40 minute drive from Toronto. You bringing yours so our long lost twins can finally meet? Bahaha. :laugh:


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


> also..you getting tattooed?


And hell yeah! I'm gonna save up so I can get something... Been dying for ink for a while now! How do you feel about rat rod stuff?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

have you looked at my stuff?, and yes that would be rad, i can do anything.....get me some reference pics!!


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

I already have everything I want drawn out, just needs placement on my arm. I'll send you some pics.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

easy breezy....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

get on my facebook, im on there way more than here....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

my buddys new car,,.... 


he got a great deal on this....


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

Very clean; I like the color but the BMW repeaters and gas cap have to go. Did you peer pressure your buddy into getting this? If so; well done!eace:


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

waterwagon said:


> Very clean; I like the color but the BMW repeaters and gas cap have to go. Did you peer pressure your buddy into getting this? If so; well done!eace:


 I kinda like them, I'll give them a home!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

one of my girls showing her approval of the car.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

GOT THE RABBIT RUNNING.....doing the headliner tonight...


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

Are you driving your beast all the way up to Toronto in June? :laugh:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

oh hell no.....hahha 

were gonna fly.....we may drive it to the show in Philly a few weeks later...


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

Awww. Oh well, you'll get to see mine at least! 

How long are you staying in Toronto for?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

well be in Thurs. until Monday


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice. Depending what time Thursday, you should come to the VW meet that night. We usually get together around 9. :thumbup: 

Also, I was thinking about what I want done for ink, and I realized I kinda want one artist to do my whole sleeve, and you won't have the time and I won't have the money to do the whole thing at the convention, so I've got something else in mind. 

Tank Girl. I'm working on the design now! :laugh:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

very cool, im down..have you looked at my stuff yet??


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey, Looked at your thread a few times now. 
Just noticed the Techtonics exhaust you got, and was wondering if it hangs down in the middle? 
From the picture you posted it doesn't seem to. 
I'm so low that mine is dragging and scraping everywhere. 

















It's even lower now that I put my new wheels on. 
I was going to rig something up to make a sort of hanger but if that won't hang then I might just get a Techtonics one. 
Thanks, Luke.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

it tucks in nicely!!!....no real hanging.....much better that stock..... 

and it sounds awesome....GET IT...lol 

oh and i wanna see pics of your car now.....lol 


suspension??


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

I decided to go with rokkor coilovers just because they were so good on my passat. I ordered them the same night I fixed my fuel issue and installed them that week. 








Riding high. I think it started running this night after I replaced the tubing on lifter pump. 








Lowered. 
















And my popular chalkboard hood. 








And yes. Teddy bear wheels in case you couldn't see.


----------



## GroceryGetter82 (Apr 6, 2012)

Well done sir!:beer: 
Makes me want another cabby


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


> very cool, im down..have you looked at my stuff yet??


 Indeed I have. You like doing portraits eh? 

Oh and I love those Ronals, I almost got a set but my buddy messaged me about a week after I got my RA's. Lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

love that car...been watchin ur thread..... 

JUNKYARD SCORE......we raped a red 90' $350.00 and frank and i have spent 2 days taking EVERYTHING off of it...... 

NEW SEATS AND BOOT.....i think i will.....lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

got the rear sets too.....complete set..... 

knee bar for Frank, gaskets, clips....mirror, boxes of ****..... 

we still need to go back and get more.....


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Those seats are mint!
Good find. 
I need to clean mine or start looking for some.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ToplessBunny85 said:


> Indeed I have. You like doing portraits eh?
> 
> Oh and I love those Ronals, I almost got a set but my buddy messaged me about a week after I got my RA's. Lol


 
i do....and i think we could do a rad mixed style "Tank Girl"....TATTOO OF THE DAY!!!!! 
whats your budget??.... 

as for the ****ing teddy bears........oh no....hate those....lol...least favorite wheels.....hahaha


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Haha. Easy on the teddy bears. 
They are definitely a love hate thing. 
I have some phone dials in the garage too.










Ever messed with upgrading your front speakers?


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


> i do....and i think we could do a rad mixed style "Tank Girl"....TATTOO OF THE DAY!!!!!
> whats your budget??....
> 
> as for the ****ing teddy bears........oh no....hate those....lol...least favorite wheels.....hahaha


 I don't have budgets for tattoos. I pay what I have to for quality work. :thumbup:

And phone dials>teddy bears. Lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

TN GTI said:


> Haha. Easy on the teddy bears.
> They are definitely a love hate thing.
> I have some phone dials in the garage too.
> 
> ...


 
much better...lol....i actually liked the steelies better....hahaha 


as for speakers...yes, i did all of them, getting dash tweets SOON...as well as an extra amp., and alarm with remote start.......


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ToplessBunny85 said:


> I don't have budgets for tattoos. I pay what I have to for quality work. :thumbup:


 thats a good theory..... 

give me a size constraint and placement, and send me what your ideas areso i can get this together and give you a price...... 

I wont be killing your wallet, but i do have bills too....lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

hey Teddy Bear.......how did you lower it.....??


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


> hey Teddy Bear.......how did you lower it.....??


 Rokkor coilovers.
And I could go much lower. 
I want to lay frame once I get the engine lifted.


----------



## jaime87cabby (Apr 25, 2012)

*color of paint*

love the color of paint that you added (the sea foam) wondering what the name is exactly and where you purchased it


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


> thats a good theory.....
> 
> give me a size constraint and placement, and send me what your ideas areso i can get this together and give you a price......
> 
> I wont be killing your wallet, but i do have bills too....lol


 Of course! Haha I understand, I'm not expecting a free tat.


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> love that car...been watchin ur thread.....
> 
> JUNKYARD SCORE......we raped a red 90' $350.00 and frank and i have spent 2 days taking EVERYTHING off of it......
> 
> NEW SEATS AND BOOT.....i think i will.....lol


 those are the seats i got good score i love them :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

jaime87cabby said:


> love the color of paint that you added (the sea foam) wondering what the name is exactly and where you purchased it


 "Satin Jade"......Home Depot.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ToplessBunny85 said:


> Of course! Haha I understand, I'm not expecting a free tat.


 
ooooooof.......never say "tat"....... 

hahahaha...... 

only dead bikers, inmates, and wizards say "tat"


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

mileycyrus said:


> ooooooof.......never say "tat".......
> 
> hahahaha......
> 
> only dead bikers, inmates, and wizards say "tat"


 wizards... haaa.. sic tat party bro!! haaaaaa


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2010)

Racelands for sale 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5670494-FS-raceland-coilovers


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thank you......


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i can clean my windscreen now....lol


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


> i can clean my windscreen now....lol


 I used to have one of those! Last year I did an autocross in a show and it came loose. The next day without realizing, I dragged it to work then ran it over. Aaaand my water pump pulley had gouged a nice hole in it.


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

mileycyrus said:


>


 
Is that parking spot out in front of the tattoo shop you work at? There seems to be a lot of pictures of it in that spot. 

I like this car more and more everyday.eace:


----------



## jaime87cabby (Apr 25, 2012)

mileycyrus said:


> "Satin Jade"......Home Depot.....


 home depot sells auto paint??????????


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

yup, right out front at work.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

jaime87cabby said:


> home depot sells auto paint??????????


 really??.....hahha 


no, they do not.... 


its rattle can.....man.....


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> really??.....hahha
> 
> 
> no, they do not....
> ...


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## imoldgregg (Feb 8, 2010)

How much did you chop off your springs to get that low?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

im not low...lol 



but its only like 2 coils in the front i think....


----------



## NPoulos24 (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice ride you got lots of work in it and that always deserves respect


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thank you...I still have lots to do.... 

motor mounts, B-pillar gaskets, header, bikini top, suspension.....ect.....lol


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


> thank you...I still have lots to do....
> 
> motor mounts, B-pillar gaskets, header, bikini top, suspension.....ect.....lol


 Motor mounts? Gonna try to raise the motor a little with some thicker mounts?
If so I wanna collaborate and try as well.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i know you can do a hockey puck thing on the tranni mount....doesnt do much though...


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


> i know you can do a hockey puck thing on the tranni mount....doesnt do much though...


 I really just want to raise the oil pan. 
I made a skid plate out of a sign like you did. But power steering pulley is so low down there I would like to just raise everything an inch or so. 
Might delete power steering and the ac compressor this weekend though.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

mines already off.......but id still like to go higher as well....


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


> mines already off.......but id still like to go higher as well....


 Did you use the method that the guy has on here for like 35$ to delete the power steering?
I'm thinking about buying it.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

it was off when i got it.....but the lines are looped....WAY TOO LONG.....i need to make them shorter....they are in the way of my shifter linkage......


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


> it was off when i got it.....but the lines are looped....WAY TOO LONG.....i need to make them shorter....they are in the way of my shifter linkage......


 The loop he sells is super small. 
I might order one and try to put it on before sowo.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

im sure i can make it.....itll be easy.....just take off the alum. hoses, and add a rubber hose.....cake....its not really under pressure......so it should be simple


----------



## jaime87cabby (Apr 25, 2012)

mileycyrus said:


> really??.....hahha
> 
> 
> no, they do not....
> ...


 thought so......but had to make sure


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

What's this part on my speakers? 
Why so many wires?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

wow....i have no idea.....mine only have the 2 needed......i think youll have to figure out which 2 are the signal..... 

then just hook up new ones....


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


> wow....i have no idea.....mine only have the 2 needed......i think youll have to figure out which 2 are the signal.....
> 
> then just hook up new ones....


 I think I'm going to just rip it all out and start fresh.


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey, our cars got a nice compliment in the epic fail thread! 



riddie said:


> that and the other graffiti/hooptified car in the cabby forums are starting to piss me off. I used to think they were tolerable just cause they're unique, but now I hate them both because they try so hard. :thumbdown:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

TN GTI said:


> What's this part on my speakers?
> Why so many wires?


You have the "Activ" stereo system. I believe those are like mini-amplifiers on each speaker. Ripping it all out and starting from scratch sounds like a win! :thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Im in Philly, havent driven the car in like 2 weeks......on the road too much.....but ill be home fri!!


----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

mileycyrus said:


> Im in Philly, havent driven the car in like 2 weeks......on the road too much.....but ill be home fri!!


Oh good. There was no activity for a while, I thought maybe you died...:laugh: :beer:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

FINALLY HOME......we are putting tags on the lady's rabbit today, then i can start working on mine again!!!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

anyone know a good source for oil pan bolts??


----------



## EuroTrash_miT (Oct 30, 2005)

*YES*

Born in Tampa Bay, FL and raised in Los Angeles, CA. I own a '85 Cabriolet that i swapped a 2.0L bottom end into after i ran the original 1.8 with little oil (it was my first car). 12 years later i still have it, but drive my VR6 GTI more than my Cali Cabby. Now that my VR6 is in the shop for an extended period of time, i had to get my cabriolet back on the road. Man i missed her. Seeing this thread really makes me want to finish the restore i was doing on it.

Thank you for the inspiration fellow Floridian! Keep it going! :thumbup::beer:

*Edit* Some photos


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

looks great......real high..lol.....but nice!!

and thanks!!!!


----------



## EuroTrash_miT (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah, OEM shocks/struts until i get some decent coilovers and a rubber refresh kit for the front end. For now, it will be my VW Touareg :laugh:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

uh......just drove it to the store after like 3 weeks.....


**** i miss this car.....lol.......

my tags are expired, and im suspended.....so i gotta pay a bunch of money to sort that crap out before i can drive it daily again......been a ****ty few weeks, and now im all behind....i need a loan!

lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

OH, and if anyone wants to trade a large duckbill for my small one....let me know.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

DRIVING MY BABY UP THE COAST TO PHILLY ON WED.!!!!!!!!! 



very excited, i get my registration updated tomorrow, and then i get the car ready....she runs so good im not worried at all, cant wait to run this gorgeous machine top down up 95!!! 

if anyone is around, ill be at the boat tattoo convention!!! 

http://www.facebook.com/philadelphiatattooartsconvention


----------



## EuroTrash_miT (Oct 30, 2005)

mileycyrus said:


> DRIVING MY BABY UP THE COAST TO PHILLY ON WED.!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Envy. I failed smog on Friday and really need to get tags asap. :banghead: 

Enjoy every minute of it man :laugh:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Judith271 said:


> did you leave your car on a ghetto neighborhood and then you found it
> painted like that??


 thank you....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

got all my **** done, now i can drive again without being paranoid....lol


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

mileycyrus said:


> DRIVING MY BABY UP THE COAST TO PHILLY ON WED.!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn! Have a weekend full of shows to go to just outside of Philly this weekend. Dripfest is a blast (Sat, June 2nd, put on by Old City Oil Drippers, lots of air cooled) and is about an hour from Philly, and Dub N Rub (see my sig) is Sun June 3rd about 1.25 hrs from Philly. Too bad you're gonna be busy or you could come hit up some local shows and support some good causes!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

wish i could.....you should swing by the convention....ill have my car, and its gonna be a rad show!!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

mileycyrus said:


> wish i could.....you should swing by the convention....ill have my car, and its gonna be a rad show!!


 See above, I'm booked solid! My girlfriend puts on Dub N Rub, and OCOD who puts on Dripfest supports Dub N Rub, so Dripfest attendance to both support them and promote Dub N Rub is a must! Holiday Monday and a Funeral tomorrow mean I have to be at work Friday, too.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

well im back.....DROVE GREAT....but the driver front wheel was leaking something.....

turns out it was brake fluid.....my caliper blew...today on the way to work...the brakes did seem off a bit.....and now they are just gone....ugh...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

caliper is off.....new one is going on soon...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

OK.....ISSUES......


the caliper has been replaced....and the brakes were attempted to be bled...

rear pass, bled fine...

rear dr., no pressure......barely let fluid out....

front pass, no pressure....nothing, 2nd try a lot came out....3rd...barely anything came out....

front dr., bled fine.....


and still, the pedal goes to the floor.....


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Bad master cylinder. The pass front and driver's rear are on the same circuit (dual diagonal) and it appears to be no good.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

AWE CRAP!!!!.....


i just went out and bled it all again gravity style....


still nothing....i suppose thats my last resort.....ugh


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

will the one off my 86 Scirocco 8v with drum rears work?


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

I wouldn't be so quick to jump to conclusions, my friend had an 87 Cabby that we tried to bleed the brakes on and we had the same issue. It just took a looooooong a** time to get them to bleed. I don't think your master cylinder would be bad unless you repeatedly pushed the pedal to the floor after you lost your brakes.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

well heres the thing......


i have no Ebrake.......sooooooo...:facepalm:



I had to to get it home......ugh....thats so crappy...lol....:banghead:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

good news is, i have one coming in an hour.....

but my guy pulled two diff. ones, asking for a chassis number....

hes bringing both so i have time to sort that out.....which one to use....


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

Tsk tsk! Change them ebrake cables! They're easy.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i need to ....it pulls tight tho.....but no braking...


also i have the reverse issue with the rear discs....the dont lock up...they barely compress.....not enough pressure...

they are off an 89 jetta....

im hoping the new master cylinder helps this as well.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

My brake booster is GAY!!???


----------



## EuroTrash_miT (Oct 30, 2005)

mileycyrus said:


> My brake booster is GAY!!???


:laugh:

So it looks like we're going to be doing identical builds.

1) Registration needed (Got tags done, yes!)
2) Replace in-tank pump, transfer pump and fuel accumulator (Ordered, should be here tomorrow)
3) New top replacement (Next on my list to order)
4) Suspension refresh/upgrade (Raceland coilovers to order)
5) Complete bushing refresh, new rotors, wheel beerings and new hubs (To order)
6) ?????
7) Profit! :laugh:

I also just replaced my master cylinder, as i kept breaking the new one i ordered. Turns out i wasn't aligning the brake pedal push rod juuuust right and it was breaking the rubber seal on the MC :banghead:

To this day, i still cant get 3 of my 4 brakes to bleed correctly. I guess i'll just keep trying to bleed them over and over. I saw someones (yours?) post on Laffnstalk about bleeding the brakes for ages before they fully recovered. I guess i'll dedicate a whole day to it


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

its a pain in the ass....tried to gravity bleed, only 2 worked.....


so now im pump bleeding, and it started raining again....i cant win....:banghead:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

was forced to take a break......


----------



## EuroTrash_miT (Oct 30, 2005)

mileycyrus said:


> was forced to take a break......


Is that another cabby in the photo? Did you get a donor car?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thats my buddys...hes on here too...


----------



## mr pibbs (May 13, 2012)

mileycyrus said:


> was forced to take a break......


I see you are getting the same crap rain that we are here in Tampa. I am way behind because it is raining all day, every day. 

Maybe you need some higher jack stands?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Tampa huh??.....we need to get together!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

OH.....BRAKES ARE DONE!!!!


this car actually stops now!!!!!

BETTER THAN IT EVER HAS.....


these cars never cease to amaze me, every little fix, upgrade, repair, tune, makes it so much better to drive.....


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

My wheel bearings and all the bearings in my G-Lader are F.A.G. I've even installed them in a few aircraft.

F.A.G. basically invented the modern roller bearing.

Edited because the 'tex nannies auto-censor.


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

My nails are painted the same colour as your car!


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

my mother works for F.A.G they make prototype german auto parts right now she is inspecting tranny parts for a 10 speed auto trans....she has to wear a shirt that says *** i give her **** all the time hahaha


----------



## Some_Day (Jul 19, 2011)

KnuckleUp2 said:


> F.A.G...is inspecting tranny parts...


Interesting :laugh:


----------



## inlovewithavdubengine (Sep 1, 2011)

F.A.G. makes sure every tranny has a reliable shaft. :thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

88FLPLATE

im getting this, i may be able to register it here in FL....im looking into that.


----------



## EuroTrash_miT (Oct 30, 2005)

mileycyrus said:


> 88FLPLATE
> 
> im getting this, i may be able to register it here in FL....im looking into that.












That's badass :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

I do know that a lot of the old aircooled guys do it all the time....1963 plates registered to them legally on the bug.....ect...


im trying to see if i can as well....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ToplessBunny85 said:


> My nails are painted the same colour as your car!



just saw this!!.....lol

great color!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

new rack bottom....the wood was janky, and too heady....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## inlovewithavdubengine (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice rack! :laugh: I see we both learned a few things from Gilligan:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

love the bamboo!!....im gonna use it for other stuff as well.....


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

So I met this guy in person yesterday, and he's a total a**hole. :laugh:

But I let him give me a tattoo. 









Sorry I was unable to afford your true talents, next year!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

SO MUCH COOLER IN PERSON!!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mr pibbs (May 13, 2012)

Don't worry - moving at 3mph, debby will be gone by thursday...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

lol....right 

:laugh:


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

Holy water intrusion Batman! 

Cleaning that wont be fun, time to get the 45 out to drain the water. Hope nothing's ruined buddy. :thumbup:


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

Now I see why those 16v parts aren' so urgent anymore. You can still work on your projects if you add a scuba suit to your tool box.

Hope all is well in the end; I hate it when weather ruins my things.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Well I have to say thank you for the frog comment, I was thinking it was someone goofing around making duck noises! :laugh:


----------



## jaime87cabby (Apr 25, 2012)

How was the interior after the storm?
Next morning i found 2-3 inches of water inside mine......
Live in Hudson FL so i know how much that storm suked


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Jamie, we should meet up...as for my interior...its good i drilled my floor ans it drained out and dried... 


anyway im about to post my Italy car photo collection, we just got back from Europe again...i got a lot of good car pics!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

waterwagon said:


> Now I see why those 16v parts aren' so urgent anymore. You can still work on your projects if you add a scuba suit to your tool box.
> 
> Hope all is well in the end; I hate it when weather ruins my things.


 
HE STILL NEEDS THE STUFF......just putting money together....hes gonna message u today!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

FACEBOOK GALLERY OF THE CARS I SAW IN ITALY


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

been busy as ****.....but replaced my tranni mount, and getting a new gasket for my mani to downpipe this week.... 

not really anything new...... 

BUT... 

i post pics of the car all the time on instagram.....and other ****..tattoo ect... 

"aaronis****tagraming" 


follow me cuz its awesome!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

seriously, it edited that.....WTF? 

aaronis****tagraming


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

aaronis f a g s tagraming


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

no spaces of course, but guess Vortex isnt quite up with freedom of speech.......so...


----------



## philrussell (Dec 14, 2010)

mileycyrus said:


> FACEBOOK GALLERY OF THE CARS I SAW IN ITALY


 for so reason wont let me see the cars. -phil


----------



## philrussell (Dec 14, 2010)

philrussell said:


> for so reason wont let me see the cars. -phil


 *some


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i dunno, just checked and its public.....:what:


----------



## wdvolks (Jul 25, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> doing some cleaning as well.....it rains too much...


 What color is that? i like it. Hope you dont mind if i borrow it for my cabby...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

"Satin Jade"......dont need to borrow it.....it's Krylon, i got i tat Home Depot.....lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ok, header time is soon, any advise on install, tricks/tips would be great.....i have the Pacesetter unit, and am ordering the adapter piece and hardware/gaskets ect.... 

as it turns out, my toilet bowl flange on the stock downpipe is rusted through.....almost half the diameter, so it leaks and sounds like ****.....and i have a header, so why not use it....

plans.....header wrap....install.....easy....right?

anyone done this without pulling the intake mani?......is that even a reasonable idea?


thanks in advance....


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh gawd. Have fun. Before you remove your exhaust make sure you buy all new studs and nuts, I guarantee almost all of them will be seized. That's by far my favourite thing about having an ABA, the manifolds are on separate sides of the engine!! :heart:

So you goin' to H2O or WHAT?!?! Me and my buddies rented a house!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Id love to, gotta look it up again and look at dates......


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

Last weekend of September..... Our Cabbies must meet! And have a photoshoot!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

its a week before our wedding.....theres no way.....UGH!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

PICTURES!

































these and more are on my Instagram.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5557248-the-EPIC-FAIL-THREAD/page34


having a bit of fun in that thread.....it seems that there is no end to guys hating on other guys cars.......it has no end......

we need to start a " WHOAH LOOK HOW UGLY THAT NORMAL/STOCK VW LOOKS!" thread.....

seems pointless doesnt it.....


----------



## ohnomaybe (Aug 28, 2012)

I spent the past couple of hours reading through this thread... I freaking love this car man haha


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thank you.....it has become more of a passion the longer i have it, and the more i do......i still have about 20 projects and fixes in the works......just have to get to it......


----------



## ohnomaybe (Aug 28, 2012)

No problem! I really really really like the rack haha. I want one eace:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Home Depot


----------



## wdvolks (Jul 25, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> "Satin Jade"......dont need to borrow it.....it's Krylon, i got i tat Home Depot.....lol


Looks rad!!


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

Great rack! what are you using for blinkers up front when the bumper is off? and where did you pick up the bamboo?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

the blinkers are stock, i just put em behind the grille, the bamboo came from Home Depot as well i think, we had it at the shop and werent using it....


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

That's crazy, I never even thought to look through the grill for them, love it


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

there are plenty of night shots in here with them on...and some on how i secured them...


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

Sweet man, ill have to go through the thread again, think I'm gonna use my bumper holes for my blinkers, just get some round utility lights


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

my latest cool tattoo ive done....thought u guys may like.


----------



## philrussell (Dec 14, 2010)

sic man i need to get a tattoo from you


----------



## SK VeeDubR (Apr 18, 2008)

Did you make sure to tell the guy to not get water on his tattoo?


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5557248-the-EPIC-FAIL-THREAD/page34
> 
> 
> having a bit of fun in that thread.....it seems that there is no end to guys hating on other guys cars.......it has no end......
> ...


 Ugh, I can't be bothered to post in that thread any more. In fact, I don't even look at it any more. Just a bunch of retards trying to make themselves feel cool by bashing everything they don't like. I don't see the point. That and not only did they attack my car (which I don't care about), they attacked me personally. :screwy:


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Whoops. Wrong thread!


----------



## wdvolks (Jul 25, 2011)

CAOSyAMOR said:


> Did you make sure to tell the guy to not get water on his tattoo?


 Bahahaha priceless!!


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

I saw your little back and forth banter in the "Not Vortex Approved" thread and took you up on creeping your Facebook page. Your car suits you perfectly and does what all cars hope to is reflect the personality of their own and their interpretations of a car. Not my style at all but then again you an I are likely very different people, which would logically explain why you and I would own cars that have been modified differently. If we all like the same **** we'd all own grey sedans that roll off the factory identical. 

My response to people disliking my mod choices has been simple. " I cannot make it any clearer for you people, my license plate says MYGTI, not YOURGTI." 

Carry on an maybe I'll see your car @ H20. If so I'll be the guy with too many headlights giving you the thumbs up.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

starting the nonsense body work....Fixxfest is gonna be rad!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

mileycyrus said:


> starting the nonsense body work....Fixxfest is gonna be rad!


dude nice sarasota sticker... is that filtered pic downtown sarasota?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

naw St. Pete.....


my buddy works at the Stereo Shop.......


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

heres a bunch of shot ive taken with my phone and been too lazy to upload...lol...also a rad cooler and some lil cleaning sponge from the 80s i found for more novelty crap to add at shows....i got the cooler for $2.99!!!! oh yeah the start of my header prep...that should be on soon!! 












































new sticker.....lol, dont think i posted it yet..... 


















































new bamboo for the rack...


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

those clamps should be sufficient but if you want to make extra certain that the wrap will stay on your header you can take mechanics wire and make a wrap here and there. I race go karts and we like to do that just to make certain that it doesn't come undone. just my 2c :thumbup: your car is looking good man. I like the theme and style you have going. I do love trend cars but i will admit that it's not fun seeing the same exact thing done over and over again. I always skim your thread just to see what new and interesting thing you've done or plan you have to do next :thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks a lot man, and for the tips on the header wrap!!!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

...all gone.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

....deleted


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

:facepalm:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

deleted.....lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

deleted...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i cheated with the pics...hotlinked from gmail...lol....they must have caught on...hahaha


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

Post again I am interested  Will your cabby be at h2o?


----------



## 86DEATHWISH (Feb 29, 2012)

Sean A said:


> Post again I am interested


 x2 :thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ok, gimme a few... 


also not making to H2O......my wedding is the following week......


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

OK...here we go....i tried to delete the other ones off here...but i dunno if it worked...BUT.. 

HERE ARE THE PICS...again....lol 

VALVE COVER RE-FRESH....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

and a quick reminder of my humble beginnings.....lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

this months project list: 

-paint brake calipers...orange 
-clean and adjust/fix rear disc brakes 
-make my bikini top 
-paint and re-polish strut tower braces 
-cut and weld strut towers lowering the front 1.5 inches 
-header install 
-clutch cable alignment fix 
-Hub centric ring install, they are ordered 
-repaint body panels, Satin Jade panels 
-fog light install 
-get tires for my 13x8's, probably 185/60/13's, Nexen makes them cheap... 
-fix pass. side seat so it will fold forward, its rusted solid 
-license plate door cards 


i think there is more, but itll get done for FixxxFest...


----------



## Nicknezbit (Mar 21, 2012)

mileycyrus said:


> new sticker.....lol, dont think i posted it yet.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

my buddy made it for me...


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> OK...here we go....i tried to delete the other ones off here...but i dunno if it worked...BUT..
> 
> HERE ARE THE PICS...again....lol
> 
> VALVE COVER RE-FRESH....


 So sick


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Wrinkle paint baby....i think the parts stores have it......


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

not my pic, but this is what i used.....


----------



## Some_Day (Jul 19, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


>


  My cabby has a sticker that says exactly this, with a weird ass cotton candy like thing by the side, in the back of the car. The PO was the one to put it, so I really didn't know what it meant, other then thinking it was another "it looks like a basket" joke. Till now. Oh $hit, I feel like a dumbs ass :banghead: 

Edit: Oh, and again, love the car. :thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

static drop....ONLY WAY TO GO......anything else is for show queens and *****s 



and thanks man!!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

re-fresh pass. side fender......lil at a time !!









and degreased my engine bay.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Stole a great looking idea!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

no love...?


----------



## Run_That (May 16, 2009)

Nope..


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

my sweet new "MOD" bro!


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> my sweet new "MOD" bro!


Lol nice  Congratz :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks dooder, it was a great wedding!!!.....im a happy guy!!!!

anyone romantic, check out my FB....tons of photos!!

and.......





 lol


----------



## philrussell (Dec 14, 2010)

congrats on the wedding :beer:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thank you!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

just to make sure....this is the Cabby kit right?.....lol

http://www.racelandus.com/catalog/product/view/id/179/s/volkswagen-golf-mk1-coilover-kit/


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

My poor car was so abused this week....injector sleeve got loose...fuel pump over-heated, tires are shot.....and its dirty as hell.....time to sort it out..

ordering my suspension and tires today, for my DR steelies...and doing an oil change...and maybe some loc-tite on my injector sleeve....lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

SO EXCITED......just got done ordering my tires, and my Racelands!!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

rubber is here..!


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

Oooooo the DR's are going back on? Wooooo


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

YESSIR!.....heading up to my guy right now actually to mount and balance.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

oh yes....getting back to normal!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

of course i had to do a bit of tinkering to keep them from rubbing, especially since i plan on going lower on Sat. when my RL's get here...lol


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> oh yes....getting back to normal!!


Omfg!!!! I love it.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i actually like the taller tires more than my 50's....it has a meatier look...thanks man!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

had to grind down, or up...the dr. rear fender again, as it still seems to hit on bigger bumps.....got a few small slashes in some of my tread yesterday....lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

fat booty.


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

Dat ass! Lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

SO...today was a good day....


























and then we get this.....the tire caught the inner fender lip on a turn going over a bump.....brand new tires too.....ugh....


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

mileycyrus said:


> SO...today was a good day....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what size is the new rubber?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

175/60/13


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

nice man i like the meaty sidewalls. you know the overall height?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i can measure later....dont know off hand...


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2010)

mattchirhart said:


> what size is the new rubber?


Roll your fenders! :thumbup:


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

i would personally pull and roll, then take the outer 1/4 inch and double it back under so you can get rid of the sharp edge all together, make sure you got plenty of heat though


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

too late for that....all 4 have been cut......I now have total clearance, no rubbing, and as the setup settles, it;l get a bit lower, and i have room now.....I WANT IT AS LOW AS I CAN GET IT.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

FIXFEST LAST YEAR!!!

[video]http://player.vimeo.com/video/32545823[/video]


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

Gorgeous stance! I'm partial to fat tires but awesome man


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks man!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

more goodies I have had laying around, and never made time to put on.....




























also, Im pretty sure my RL's are done settling, and i think down a few threads on the drivers side front and we'll be perfect!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

repainted my dr. door!!......and put on new/used B pillar gaskets!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Almost ready for fixx!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

little local gathering at our nearby VW dealership....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

One panel at a time ay?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

well see heres the thing......some are getting painted new, some Almond, and some will be staying the old faded Jade color...


no rhyme or reason, i just think it looks cool....

also have some new ideas for the graffiti side.....


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

how about a markI parade... cabby caddy jetta rabbit


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

lol, im down...you doing Fixx this year?...we have a run organized that morning...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

OH....anyone got a toilet bowl stock downpipe laying around?...

mines bad, and before i pull the head to do the port n polish and header job..I NEED TO FIX THIS EXHAUST LEAK.......its making me nuts!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

PRE BULLY BRIGADE, and BUG JAM MEET.....:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

I guess you worked out your fuel pump problem? Good work.

WOW, I wish there were meets like that where I'm at. I would rather look at clean examples of old-school rides than busted MKIV's anyday.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

hahahaha, I did....and yes I totally agree.....Im an aircooled guy as well....wish I never sold my 69 beetle...ugh....

here it is/was....


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

i have to say im really diggin' the no rhyme-or-reason paint job


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

mileycyrus said:


> lol, im down...you doing Fixx this year?...we have a run organized that morning...


im gonna try... im in the midst of trying to get prepped to move to tampa/ st pete area


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

listen to syd barrett much? he really loved to paint...and his otherworldly lyrical songs


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

out in the parking lot after BugJAm 2012........sorry thats all I got...dead cell phone, and forgot my friggan camera....lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

I feel un-popular.......so im posting this cat.


----------



## RogueRabbit83 (Jan 29, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> I feel un-popular.......


At least you enjoy your car........not a lot of love for my "Rust Bunny" either, but she's mine all mine eace: :thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

the cabby???....i read ur thread today...no rust...lol


is that what ur bringing?


----------



## RogueRabbit83 (Jan 29, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> the cabby???....i read ur thread today...no rust...lol
> 
> 
> is that what ur bringing?


I WISH!! Na, the cabby is in the paint shop------so its me and the westy this time :thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thread?


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

mileycyrus said:


> I feel un-popular.......


There is only a dozen of us in this forum that post on a regular basis. Your thread gets more traffic than mine so I know the feeling.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

lol......



an now something new.....just finished....PAIN IN THE ASS!

cleaned








stencil...from cardboard.








sharpie lines for a guide.








AND.....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

FIXXFEST....SAT!!!

THE PRE SHOW RUN WE DO!!


----------



## BerryB (Jul 10, 2012)

mileycyrus said:


>


I've been wanting to do this for a while.

Did you just use plywood and laminate, did you use masonite, or actual tiles?

I've been thinking about ditching the backseat and building a whole platform to lay out a whole tile floor like a covered truck bed. It'd be sick on road trips. You could just sprawl out and catch a few zzz's


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

its actually just a sheet of tongue and groove pergo fake hard wood floor......pain in the ass,.....but worth it....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

GETTING READY FOR FIXXFEST!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

what i did the other night...


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

Always wanted to try that, but my fat ass would probably tear my skin. 

Where was that at?


----------



## BerryB (Jul 10, 2012)

Last time I was in florida, I went to pick an orange off the side of the road. When a passer by made me aware that I could get a serious fine, and even some jail time(noticed the ontario license plate)... so instead I bought some, those sons of bitches are way tastier than canadian oranges. 

Citrus trees outnumber the human population 3 to 1 in florida. 

What I'm trying to get at is if you're going to southern worthersee, can you bring me some oranges?lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Im part of a suspension crew here in St. Pete Florida!!......weve been having great shows and a lot of fun!!!....heres a link...PLEASE "LIKE" US!!!!! 

MISGUIDED YOUTH SUSPENSIONS 

also yes...lol, Ill bring oranges, if we go......I am planning on it this year!!! 

and the picture of my switch install....above the lighter is my on/off....and you can see the push button.... 









Im doing my axles today!!!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

[video]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151175319233553&set=vb.530748552&type=2&theater[/video]


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

The bandana is a sweet cover for the busted ignition switch. I can dig it. :heart:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

had to do something...lol 

im going to replace the plastics at some point.....so it looks OEM....and as if i need a key to start like normal....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok......now my water pump is leaking, is that a sure fire sign that its shot....or just the seal may be bad??


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

mileycyrus said:


> Ok......now my water pump is leaking, is that a sure fire sign that its shot....or just the seal may be bad??


Just replace it. Its usually the internal seals allowing it to come out of the weep hole. No point in digging the whole way in there just to have to do it again.


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

Just watch out for electrolosis on the 9 bolts holding it to the housing. I snapped 5 said screw it, and bought a new housing for it too. Replaced the thermostat and o ring for the housing, and all my belts when it was apart  not a hicup since. She runs a bit hot but I took her to Tampa the day after. I highly suggest buying the water pump and housing together. $100 bucks at napa and they had it in stock. Goodluck, BTW I saw ya at fixxfest but never got a chance to stop, nice Cabby man, its pretty badass in person :beer:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks alot man!!......well ive since tightened the bolts about a 1/4 turn, they all felt a bit loose.....since that, its barely even drips.....bought me time....lol


ill gat on the new **** soon enough.....just need $$$$$....LOL


----------



## mr pibbs (May 13, 2012)

mattchirhart said:


> Just watch out for electrolosis on the 9 bolts holding it to the housing. I snapped 5 said screw it, and bought a new housing for it too. ... I highly suggest buying the water pump and housing together.


x2


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

BETTER PRICE THAN NAPA


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

No problem man, that's what the vortex us for right?


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

ill be moving to clearwater in t-minus 36 hours and finding some bullsh*t job that pays good, time to really work my cabby. we will have to get some mk1s together for some cruises in the near future... maybe a cruise to fixxfest 2013


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

no ****.....


we will have to get together!!!


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

For sure, Any more pictures?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

got my header installed today......and HOLY CRAP!...what a difference!!!....5th gear pulls much harder now, lower RPMs at certain speeds, sounds great, and almost got a total re-tune, due to the old leak being fixed, the car runs like brand new now...SO HAPPY!!!!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ALSO.....we are driving this beast all over the place starting on the 1st.....here in FL to Oklahoma City, Minneapolis, Austin, Richmond, Philly.....ect....BUSY MONTH....


anyway, real question, i need to do the waterpump, and timing belt ect.....

WHATS THE OPINION ON Duralast parts?.....
Autozone carries all the parts I need, and we dont have time to order and wait due to the date were planning to leave......

so Im planning on getting the parts locally and installing pre-trip..........


we have Autozone, Advanced, Napa, and ORhileys here now...looking to not spend a million on these, but also try and get the best quality I can without the option to order from GAP......

thoughts??


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

OK....just realized the Bosch W-pump we have for the wifes Rabbit will work....SO....thats going in....NOW...

how easy is it to swap pumps without pulling the timing belt.....and if I do the belt, how important is it to do the tensioner....

Im only asking because we are driving on a budget, and I do not want to skimp, unless its really a non issue...like "oh those tensioners last a million years"..........


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

On my 89 cabriolet I bought a water pump from ORhileys or Autozone (cant remember) but it worked fine and they come with a lifetime warranty. The quality was ok but the main problem was the plastic thermostat cover that was warped. At the time i did not know of a good replacement so I made sure to put a lot of sealant on the cover. It worked for years without any issues. 

You going to make it over to the west side? I need a few more tats and *can* afford your quality of work!


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> OK....just realized the Bosch W-pump we have for the wifes Rabbit will work....SO....thats going in....NOW...
> 
> how easy is it to swap pumps without pulling the timing belt.....and if I do the belt, how important is it to do the tensioner....
> 
> Im only asking because we are driving on a budget, and I do not want to skimp, unless its really a non issue...like "oh those tensioners last a million years"..........


I did not have to pull the timing belt to remove / replace water pump. Just everything else.  Water pumps are cheap so may as well get a new one while your in there, but I can understand being short on cash


----------



## mr pibbs (May 13, 2012)

mileycyrus said:


> how easy is it to swap pumps without pulling the timing belt.....and if I do the belt, how important is it to do the tensioner....


The water pump is very easy to do. If you can get the bolts free without problem, it is an afternoon job and the timing belt can stay put.

Remove all v-belts. 
Remove alternator. 
Unbolt the ac compressor and it can lift up and fold over to the driver side on the car. 
Remove the bracket underneath and you are there to the pump. 
New rubber gaskets, and it bolts back up.

The Allen head bolts on the bracket are long and will feel like they are going to strip, a little tapping and penetrating fluid will help. 

I made the mistake of not changing the timing belt while everything was off. Not a big deal, but you are already halfway there with the v-belts off.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

oh cool thanks!!


I just found This....very helpful thanks Briano....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5149454-water-pump&highlight=waterpump


----------



## mr pibbs (May 13, 2012)

mileycyrus said:


> oh cool thanks!!
> 
> 
> I just found This....very helpful thanks Briano....
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5149454-water-pump&highlight=waterpump


Yeah, this is the best way. Trust it.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Absolutely do the tensioner with the timing belt. I replaced a timing belt at H2O in a pinch for a friend, and he couldn't find a tensioner local to OCMD. He barely made it into DE on the way home to PA when the tensioner seized up. Luckily we had extra vehicles and good friends. A buddy met us halfway between the broken car and home with a new tensioner. It was miserable installing in the dark and pouring rain on the side of the road, let me tell you! Replace the tensioner, avoid being stuck on the side of the road. 

I also agree that if you're already in there, do the timing belt while it's apart. Just pull the crank pulley and the timing cover and you're there. To do the timing belt from being in deep enough for the waterpump shouldn't add more than an hour or two to the job.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thats the plan, I may do the pump pre-trip.......and the timing after we get home....

ALSO....quick query.....
im trying to get an approximate HP gain for what ive done so far....maybe some of you can give me a round about number....just found my engine code... JH....










95HP.....really???....lol

so....what ive done....on my..
8V 1.8 4 cylinder CIS JH

K&N drop in filter charger, opened air box
A/C delete
power steering delete
Blue igniter ignition wires
16V throttle body
4to1 Pacesetter header
hollow cat.
2.25" aluminized cat/back Techtonics exhaust with the Dynamax muffler


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

My guess is about 125hp considering everything. 30 hp gain sound reasonable but I would not be surprised if you were really only getting 25hp gains.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

THIS HAS BEEN A PRODUCTIVE WEEK....

besides the header install, today I did my axles, and the waterpump.....everything went perfectly..

and got some new stereo stuff.....


----------



## mattchirhart (Aug 21, 2012)

Do the tensioner no question... I almost burned up my new belt when I put it all together. It seized up Immediate :banghead: had to wait overnight for the new one.


----------



## danderso (Oct 14, 2008)

I've been poking around your build thread for the past little while! 
But I can't remember what the dimensions of your wheels were! 
But I am also to lazy to wade through pages and pages of posts trying to find it! 
Cheers!
:beer: :beer:


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

danderso said:


> I've been poking around your build thread for the past little while!
> But I can't remember what the dimensions of your wheels were!
> But I am also to lazy to wade through pages and pages of posts trying to find it!
> Cheers!
> :beer: :beer:


Thinking he said 13x8


----------



## danderso (Oct 14, 2008)

Sean A said:


> Thinking he said 13x8


Offset is what I was specifically looking for! 
:beer:


----------



## justinhannoldVW (Jul 27, 2009)

*bump*

bump Jst read this whole Thread and im glad i did!! One of my best friends live near you, he has a Tegan and a Golf R. Keep up the good Work!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

danderso said:


> Offset is what I was specifically looking for!
> :beer:


center offset.....

anyhow, weve been in OKC for about 2 weeks, the cars done great!!!.....only had one issue....lost a rear wheel bearing on the way up, fixed it in front of a Napa on Arkansas....lol


and froze my poor car the other night, and popped out a freeze plug...I was able to pop it back in with a hammer, and has been fine since.....lol....heading to Austin tomorrow....WISH US LUCK!!!!



and thanks for the kind words guys!!!!
:wave:


----------



## danderso (Oct 14, 2008)

mileycyrus said:


> center offset.....
> 
> anyhow, weve been in OKC for about 2 weeks, the cars done great!!!.....only had one issue....lost a rear wheel bearing on the way up,* fixed it in front of a Napa on Arkansas*....lol
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Doin it right! :beer: 
Good luck man!


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

You saying "the cars done great" followed by "lost a rear wheel bearing" and "car froze" makes me nervous about my car -_____- 

JK haha, glad you're having good luck with the cabby


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

I NEED WHEEL SPACERS!!!!....:facepalm: wtf is with the Racelands making it almost impossible to use OEM wheel setups!!!????

i picked up some wheels here in Philly cuz my tires are going pretty quick.....AND.....they hit the suspension.....GAY...

any tips on where and what company to go through??


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

I just read all these pages.....damn man!
Nice work man!!!!


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> I NEED WHEEL SPACERS!!!!....:facepalm: wtf is with the Racelands making it almost impossible to use OEM wheel setups!!!????
> 
> i picked up some wheels here in Philly cuz my tires are going pretty quick.....AND.....they hit the suspension.....GAY...
> 
> any tips on where and what company to go through??


It's not Riceland's fault, it comes with coilovers because the spring is much lower on the shock body. All I needed to clear was to remove my helper springs. I'm running 15x7 et45 with NO SPACER.

While you do that, it's a good time to cut your bumpstops in half or remove them.


----------



## Tradethedeadx (Jan 14, 2010)

s2kvondeutschland said:


> All I needed to clear was to remove my helper springs. I'm running 15x7 et45 with NO SPACER.
> 
> While you do that, it's a good time to cut your bumpstops in half or remove them.


i have had to do this to every set of racelands ive ever bought, (had them on 5 different cars).

who needs helper springs anyways?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ok cool thanks guys!!...although i have since remembered that my camber was set neg. a bit to compensate for the 13x8s.....soooooo....i straitened that out, and still had to add the 1/2 inch spaces i grabbed at Pep Boys....but it now clears fine.....

i feel dumb, and once i get home the helpers will be coming off.....but im still on the road...dont have the space and tools to do it all yet....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

oopseyesharted said:


> i just read all these pages.....damn man!
> Nice work man!!!!


thanks man!!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

just got all these......in Philly...lol


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

Tradethedeadx said:


> i have had to do this to every set of racelands ive ever bought, (had them on 5 different cars).
> 
> who needs helper springs anyways?


Lames, that's who.


----------



## Tradethedeadx (Jan 14, 2010)

s2kvondeutschland said:


> Lames, that's who.


:laugh::laugh:

i lied, i just realized that the helper springs were still in my cabby!! :banghead:


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

Thats a sweet craigslist deal!!!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

oopseyesharted said:


> Thats a sweet craigslist deal!!!


Welcome to PA, VW central!  There's always great deals on Craigslist out here. 

How was the convention? Friends of mine were there takin' pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

I really wish I lived out there. We have jack sh!t out here..


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

how she looks today, painted the wheels...new tires....time to go lower...lol


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

just saying hi!!:wave:


----------



## BerryB (Jul 10, 2012)

mileycyrus said:


> just saying hi!!:wave:


hello, question for you. Whats your instagram username?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

aaronis****tagraming


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

god damnitt!....

a a r o n i s f a g s t a g r a m i n g


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

mileycyrus said:


> how she looks today, painted the wheels...new tires....time to go lower...lol


Where's your gas cap?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

its in there, the handle broke off.....but ive got a new one since this picture....


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

mileycyrus said:


> its in there, the handle broke off.....but ive got a new one since this picture....


Ok. I was going to offer to send you the nice, rusty, chrome locking one (with keys!) that came on my car, no charge! :laugh:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

YJSAABMAN said:


> Ok. I was going to offer to send you the nice, rusty, chrome locking one (with keys!) that came on my car, no charge! :laugh:


pictures...lol


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

mileycyrus said:


> pictures...lol


 PM me your address, you can see it in person! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## mr pibbs (May 13, 2012)

Hey are you heading to A1 Classic in St Aug. Its in Oct i think. Some fl folks are talking about it here: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6063743-A1-Classic-St-Augustine-FL-Anyone-Going


----------

